# NMI Adoption Program



## Jabberwocky

Hello noobs.  


Basically how it'll work is any noob who wants a big brother to look after them will say so in this thread. If you're good looking (pics help  ) then you'll get picked up by a frequent poster who will show you the ropes. 

Now, if any of these hooligans who take you on start getting you to touch them in their special places and kiss their sore snake better until it spits with joy - you'll have to tell somebody.


----------



## DoctorShop

PM me if you are 16 and under. Preferably female.

drS will look after you :D I'm a nice guy :D


----------



## Damien

Become owls? No.
Be cools, women.
Welcome noobs.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

its a trap !


----------



## bingey

Gotta catch em all!


----------



## Carsick

Adopt me, I'm a noob.


----------



## bromance

I would love to adopt a noob.  I will take you under my wing and teach you everything you could ever want to know. If I am not given a noob for adoption, I will take it upon myself to find one and make them be my adopted protege.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ That's the spirit %)

Give it a few days and I'm sure there'll be plenty.


----------



## d-phex

I would like to be adopted, if only to feel like I know someone, not so much to be coddled.


----------



## animal_cookie

the more or less current list:

*adopters*


*mariposa:* I would like to adopt a bluelighter please.

I was adopted as a n00b by Finder, and got a great friend with whom I will smoke the kindest cheeba when we are both old in rocking chairs. Though we don't see each other enough because of distance, no matter how much time passes and how much goes on in our respective lives, we'll always have a bongload ready for the other.

I will pass the bong to whatever little lost greenie would like to receive it. Gender irrelevant, but please be over 21, of good moral character, not an IV drug user, and shower at least as often as Finder does. 


*larr_e:* I'll adopt one. Will one be signed to me or do I have to whack one over the head and drag it home???


*riconoen:* I will adopt a noob and show him the ways of the postwhore.


*genericmind:* PM me. I'll totally help you guys out.


*clubbinguido:* Any noob that wishes to join up and have fun with the post whores and myself PM me. I will fill educate you on who is who, memes, inside jokes, the ways of this crazy forum, and ways to piss off other Bluelighters and laugh at them without getting banned. We are always looking for new friends to have fun with.


*mz_thizzle:* I want a noob!


*rated_e:* I want a noob. I don't however want to:

* do anything
* talk to them in anyway
* acknowledge their existence in any way

But they will be allowed to say that I am their mentor to brag to their fellow noobs and possibly also use this bragging right to get pussy on command.


*zephyr:* Id rather have a cute noob adoptee- knowing my luck and the amount of drugs that Ive taken in the last 10 years good old Rico could well be what any noob I give birth to would be like. Bring on menopause!


*bromace:* I would like to adopt a noob.


*kytnism:* count me in.

my noob will be the AWESOMEST contributor EVAH.

...kytnism...


*animal_cookie:* i want a n00b. i am not too picky.


*beatlebot:* I would like to adopt a cambodian noob or maybe a black or asian noob that I can show off to everyone. If you would like to be my trophy noob please PM.


*ladyinthesky:* ill adopt a noob
what the hell

PM me


*adoptees*


*d-phex:* I would like to be adopted, if only to feel like I know someone, not so much to be coddled.


*widel:* ok...i give, i'm a n00b, i look kinda like my avatar but taller, and with more hair on the top of my head, less hair on my face and the rest of my body, two milk jugs instead of six, and like to think I walk upright (for the most part).

I've posted in some discussions, but admittedly don't really know wtf is goin' on . I really find bl addictive, (pardon the entendre, and good for people like me who are shy, but operate like a well oiled machine with a keyboard in hand...sometimes). I don't want to unintentionally piss people off...any takers?


*elmolax:* I'm down. I will probably lost interest in the forums if I have no reason to come here. So having a big blue will be pretty swell 


*h.a. :* I'll be adopted, sounds fun and like a good way to meet some people
Preferably an adoption by someone who shares with Angelina Jolie not only the desire to adopt the disenfranchised but the sheer sex appeal (it's not incest if it's adoption, right?).


----------



## bromance

So are you going to match us up with noobs when more come? Or is it a free-for-all?




Also, I was thinking that when new members start a thread to introduce themselves, you guys should give them a link to this thread.  Their first gift.  They will be so happy.


----------



## elmolax

I'm down. I will probably lost interest in the forums if I have no reason to come here. So having a big blue will be pretty swell :D


----------



## Beatlebot

I would like to adopt a cambodian noob or maybe a black or asian noob that I can show off to everyone. If you would like to be my trophy noob please PM.


----------



## wideI

R-Tard question   , but how exactly do we know if we're adopted?? If we can still be??


----------



## Damien

Good question. We should make BL adoption certificate! lol.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^^when you feel the love  
good morning *wideI*
do you want some orange juice ?


----------



## wideI

Good afternoon, I'd   some OJ!, Do you want some Blue Label?  I have some!    Still workin on the pics....f***! (Sorry can't figure out how to just get images to show up in the post..blahhgghh!@#%$% )


----------



## d-phex

You type something to the extent of [img]http://www.image.com[/img]


----------



## ladyinthesky

ill adopt a noob
what the hell

PM me


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

*wideI*






see you right click that ^ image
then you "copy image location"
then you make a post reply
then you click that icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



then you right click and "paste" it
and send the post

try it again


----------



## wideI

OK, i did your pic awesomely, but i can't get mine, they're all on my computer, AHHH.. f*** it!  

BTW, Hi elmolax, I was down, too, but hang in, they'll come around (especially if you trap their traps... Hehehe  )

Thanx for the help...I'll get it eventually.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

so how did it went with the gallery ?


----------



## wideI

Well.. it didn't I used flickr..it's pretty cool. Check out my pic.. (give me some time to 'get it up'  )


----------



## ladyinthesky

ill help you get it up 

sorry i couldnt help myself lol


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

so are your pics uploaded
you click the pic, you click all size, you choose the size and right click for the copy image location


----------



## animal_cookie

its a free for all.  pick who you want.  i don't want to be responsible if your n00b adoption doesn't work out well.


----------



## wideI

Well...one is, but I have a PC and don't have copy image location, I have copy shortcut which worked with ur booze, but won't work with my pics...

when I post, it shows a box with a red X (like image unavailable or some s***) and when I click it, it takes me to my flickr page (like a link) *shrugs shoulders*

Maybe I should just stick to my work (what I should have been doing since 9:30am??!  )   

I also have some of those crazy animated pics, but can't share them b-cause I am such a b00b, I mean n00b...no, b00b.


Wait... what does that automatically parse links check do?


----------



## h.a.

I'll be adopted, sounds fun and like a good way to meet some people 
Preferably an adoption by someone who shares with Angelina Jolie not only the desire to adopt the disenfranchised but the sheer sex appeal (it's not incest if it's adoption, right?).


----------



## d-phex

wideI said:
			
		

> Wait... what does that automatically parse links check do?



I think it means that if you check the box, links and images will show up like this:

www.bluelight.ru

[img]http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/customavatars/avatar101548_1.gif[/img]

instead of

www.bluelight.ru


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

yeah i wish i could help you out more
im not sure whats not going right


----------



## d-phex

*widel*

Do this:
1. go to www.tinypic.com
2. upload your pic
3. copy the part that says [IMG]http://www.tinypic.com/blah[/IMG]
4. paste it in the quick reply section


----------



## Beatlebot

h.a. said:
			
		

> I'll be adopted, sounds fun and like a good way to meet some people
> Preferably an adoption by someone who shares with Angelina Jolie not only the desire to adopt the disenfranchised but the sheer sex appeal (it's not incest if it's adoption, right?).



You and I, we have things in common


----------



## ladyinthesky

i adopted lunanueva


----------



## Rogue Robot

i want a n00b to call my very own. 

preferably someone over 18, in college, and can play euchre on yahoo games (though not necessarily required  )


----------



## jerkface

*heyheyhey*

im a n00b and always looking for guidance. ha.


----------



## joshscanon

Hey I'm a noob
adopt me please
I'm a guy and i'm 20
pick me


----------



## StayinAwake

I am a noob here. Not much appeal though. I am a 26, almost 27 year old married female with a psych degree (not that it matters, just sayin').


----------



## iwish

joshscanon said:
			
		

> Hey I'm a noob
> adopt me please
> I'm a guy and i'm 20
> pick me





Done and Done. Just got to sort through some of the paperwork here. Sign on the dotted line down the bottom and we're on our way!

Disclaimer: I joshscanon promise to sell my soul to iwish for all eternity. 




................................................   22/05/2008


----------



## StayinAwake

So who "adopts" ?? 

Is there a certain number of posts one must have?


----------



## ladyinthesky

^lol you cant adopt but someone can adopt you


----------



## joshscanon

iwish said:
			
		

> Done and Done. Just got to sort through some of the paperwork here. Sign on the dotted line down the bottom and we're on our way!
> 
> Disclaimer: I joshscanon promise to sell my soul to iwish for all eternity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signed        joshscanon  22/05/2008



Thanks
I'd send u a message but i'm still a green lighter lol


----------



## d-phex

*Re: StayinAwake*:
Have you visited the other thread which was linked to in the OP?

There is a list of adopters.

If you are asking what the requirements are to be an adopter, I'm not sure.


----------



## StayinAwake

ladyinthesky said:
			
		

> ^lol you cant adopt but someone can adopt you



Sorry LOL that's what I meant. I know I can't but I guess that I meant if the adopter must have been a longtime member or have a certain number of posts before adopting an adoptee. Sorry for the confusion there!


----------



## StayinAwake

d-phex said:
			
		

> *Re: StayinAwake*:
> Have you visited the other thread which was linked to in the OP?
> 
> There is a list of adopters.
> 
> If you are asking what the requirements are to be an adopter, I'm not sure.


Ugh. Thanks. I should have read that through before posting. 

Sorry guys I am so miserable right now, trying to keep up and all!


----------



## delta_9

I'll take one  Always wanted an apprentice
I dont post in the longue much though, but I know this place like the back of my hand  and I'd be glad to show him/her around.


----------



## h.a.

Beatlebot said:
			
		

> You and I, we have things in common


is this an invitation to adoption or do you just think angelina is sexy?


----------



## sycoj0ker

I'll be adopted by a female and female only.


----------



## iwish

I cannot care for my child properly as he has 3 posts and 3 posts only.   As such there is not a sufficient amount of communication occurring to ensure our bonding. 

What to do.  WHAT TO DO?


----------



## Beatlebot

h.a. said:
			
		

> is this an invitation to adoption or do you just think angelina is sexy?



Both, if you want to be my baby you can be  

iwish, you have to let your adoptee come out and communicate in his/her own time.  Just give them time to adapt.


----------



## Jabberwocky

iwish said:
			
		

> I cannot care for my child properly as he has 3 posts and 3 posts only.   As such there is not a sufficient amount of communication occurring to ensure our bonding.
> 
> What to do.  WHAT TO DO?



I suggest a day out at a fun park followed by a McDonald's and ice-cream. If you still aren't bonding then we may have to call social services and have the noob taken away from you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

By the way, the only requirment for you to be an adopter is that you know the way the site works and where everything is etc. Basically, you're able to answer any questions the noob may have including how far you can travel in a vacuum if your only form of propulsion is the spark plug from a 50cc moped.


----------



## iwish

^ Oh noes! If that's the case my noob is going to want to emancipate himself from me


----------



## Slay

i think adopters should keep in mind that bluelight is a message board not a real time chat so you all have to be patient


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I suggest a day out at a fun park followed by a McDonald's and ice-cream. If you still aren't bonding then we may have to call social services and have the noob taken away from you.



LOL !!


----------



## h.a.

Beatlebot said:
			
		

> Both, if you want to be my baby you can be



Does this mean that if someone tries to steal my fruit cocktail I can tell them I'm somebody's bitch? :D


----------



## Beatlebot

LOL. It means that if anyone fucks with you in any way, I will kick their fucking arse  

You can't BUY that kind of protection :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

I'd like to add, liking hard techno would be a definite plus.


----------



## StayinAwake

Techno? Yes yes techno is good.


----------



## fizzle

Hmmm... decisions decisions....

Also, I dont know which ones are officially adopted and which are still available!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hmm...we'll have to see about creating a live list of adoptees. Is there not one in the thread in the lounge?


----------



## fizzle

Mmmmm not that I know of... but even if there is it would depend on how recently its been updated.

Theres one on the first page of this thread (Thank you a_c! ), but again, hasnt been updated in a couple days and it looks like people have been adopted since then.

*Edit* There is a list in the lounge, its the same one as this thread.


----------



## Slay

we are working on that mz thizzle, both deathrow and i log in bl everyday so we can keep it up to date


----------



## fizzle

Well work faster!  

Actually you guys are doing a great job. It really is moving along nicely and quite quickly  Keep up the good work!


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow you can adopt me since you were the first and only one to respond to my intro thread.   

Singing-
"No one knows what it's like, to be the n00bie.."


----------



## Jabberwocky

If you'd like to be adopted by me then I'm game :D


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> If you'd like to be adopted by me then I'm game :D


Awesome!!

Can we get matching shirts? Please?

/ducks


----------



## felix

i'd like to put myself up for adoption duties, please. %) 

no guys though - chicks only!


----------



## StayinAwake

felix said:
			
		

> i'd like to put myself up for adoption duties, please. %)
> 
> no guys though - chicks only!


Hello Felix! Good to see you again 

I think DR is out getting our tshirts printed.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I've got mine:






Now you just need to get one that says "Gives head" with a little picture of a head and we're sorted!


----------



## felix

hey deathrow!

i sincerely hope you're going to teach this young jedi-ess in the art of ripping the piss out of spade? %)


----------



## Jabberwocky

It'll be my first port of call, don't you worry.

Have you bought that t-shirt yet? It's pretty cool.


----------



## Slay

whats wrong with spade? i thought he was a cool guy


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah we love him really :D


----------



## mazanu

say so

(someone wrote earlier that noobs ready for adoption say so in this forum)
i'm recreational web user, visiting this site almost every week ...

: )


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I've got mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you just need to get one that says "Gives head" with a little picture of a head and we're sorted!



*dying*

Ok ok. I will get to work on that ok?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Great, I can't wait :D 

We can wear them to family friendly places to piss people off %)


----------



## StayinAwake

I know. It's going to be fun-tastic.

I will make mine tonight when no one is being "nosy" seeing what I am doing online. 

Heh.


----------



## fizzle

There havent been any new people who want to be adopted lately! There must be at least some of you noobs who would like to learn the ways of the BL internetz!


----------



## h.a.

hello, I'm the internet's h.a. and I'm here to endorse the BL Adoption Outreach Program.  After only one week of participating I have made over $100,000 with their quick and easy out of the box success kit.  Not only that, but all proceeds from the program go to disenfranchised cuttlefish farmers in Bermuda as well as poppy farmers in Afghanistan and coca farmers in Columbia.
And I just love my new mama


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ we didn't pay him to say that. Honest!


----------



## ATF

I could use some guidance, and a loving smack to the face on occasion. 
Although I technically still belong to Ike Turner until my contract is up, he dont have to know nothin'. He's no good anyhow. 
I can sing, write verbose opinions on obscure drug information, I have a 10 + Charisma score (when wearing pants), and I love Bluelight. 

Soo.....


----------



## fizzle

^ I'll adopt you! :D


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> ^ we didn't pay him to say that. Honest!


Yes y'all did. I saw the receipt book in your back pocket.


----------



## fizzle

^ooooh, b&!


----------



## StayinAwake

Lol.


----------



## ATF

ok so what do I do now (thank you mz thizzle!)
do I have to kill someone or something to prove my loyalty?


----------



## Slay

watch and learn


----------



## formanchristopher

*Newbie wanting help....*

Can/would you consider helping an intelligent, 20 yr, drug addict, now on Suboxone (by choice), and help me to keep on learnng?????

Ok, the mods and members have been talking and have decided it would be a good idea for you new guys to be 'adopted' by a frequent poster to give you a better feel of how the site works, specifically The Lounge. The Lounge is where all the random discussion takes place which doesn't really fit in anywhere else and it's more of an easy going forum which can mean it's a bit more frightening for the new guys  

 will say so in this thread. If you're good looking (pics help  ) then you'llBasically how it'll work is any noob who wants a big brother to look after them get picked up by a frequent poster who will show you the ropes. The emphasis is on The Lounge but obviously if you've anything to ask about other sections of the site I'm sure they'll help (as will the NMI mods)

Now, if any of these hooligans who take you on start getting you to touch them in their special places and kiss their sore snake better until it spits with joy - you'll have to tell somebody. 

A thread on this already exists in The Lounge and can be found here.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Slay

^^ i'm sure somebody will adopt you, you just need to wait a bit


----------



## formanchristopher

*Old school, wanting new school help??*

I'm a 30 yr. heroin user/abuser, yet, it must have been over5 yrs. since I've
chosen to use or buy of find heroin. Stayed on methadone for a good 10 yrs.,
then did some "time", and got on Zoloft, Klonipins, and Clonidine. (No narcotics
in the state of Oregon, in jail or prison!!!!) (need to file a lawsuit there!!)
 Sooo, I survived. Got out, and chose to get on Suboxone, because the every
friggin' day trip to the clinic, was just getting tooo old! Now, I have a reg. Dr.
who sees me every 2 mos., and all I need to do is pay the fees. (It's different 
where ever you are...$150 mo. here, for 30 8mg. Suboxone).
 I've noticed however, that now he'd like to see some written (signed) "A.A.",
or N.A. Meeting papers, for once a week. No biggie.
 Anyone else have any other "requirements" as they get their prescriptions??

Thanks to all, Fondly, Christopher


----------



## fizzle

ATF said:
			
		

> ok so what do I do now (thank you mz thizzle!)
> do I have to kill someone or something to prove my loyalty?


Hmm... I hadn't thought of that, but now that you mention it, thats not a bad idea... I'll have to get back to you with the details and who we want to have exterminated.


----------



## formanchristopher

*I'm the 20yr experienced junkie...*



			
				formanchristopher said:
			
		

> Can/would you consider helping an intelligent, 20 yr, drug addict, now on Suboxone (by choice), and help me to keep on learnng?????
> 
> Ok, the mods and members have been talking and have decided it would be a good idea for you new guys to be 'adopted' by a frequent poster to give you a better feel of how the site works, specifically The Lounge. The Lounge is where all the random discussion takes place which doesn't really fit in anywhere else and it's more of an easy going forum which can mean it's a bit more frightening for the new guys
> 
> will say so in this thread. If you're good looking (pics help  ) then you'llBasically how it'll work is any noob who wants a big brother to look after them get picked up by a frequent poster who will show you the ropes. The emphasis is on The Lounge but obviously if you've anything to ask about other sections of the site I'm sure they'll help (as will the NMI mods)
> 
> Now, if any of these hooligans who take you on start getting you to touch them in their special places and kiss their sore snake better until it spits with joy - you'll have to tell somebody.
> 
> A thread on this already exists in The Lounge and can be found here.


[/QUOTE]

 Thanks. Went to The Lounge, and maybe I'll find some friends(?). As for a photo? It's on its way...however, I'd really rather be helped for my words/
addiction/drug fetishes, rather than "what" I look like. Looks are something
I've been blessed with, and I don't want to be liked for that, anymore. I'm here
looking for help, not a date, but it happens every (f-------) time. Oh well, maybe
this time it can/or will be different, huh?

 Thanks, Christopher


----------



## ATF

formanchristopher - I think they were joking when they were talking about the photo ~ give it a day or two and someone will check in here and start helping you out


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey formanchristopher, I edited your phone number out. For your safety more than anything. There are a lot of creeps on this site 

Now, I really need to get a complete and up to date list of adopters and adoptee's.

I may have to wait until I get back from my little holiday.


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Hey formanchristopher, I edited your phone number out. For your safety more than anything. There are a lot of creeps on this site
> 
> Now, I really need to get a complete and up to date list of adopters and adoptee's.
> 
> I may have to wait until I get back from my little holiday.


Oh master DR? What holiday? We get holidays? You taking your "child" with you?

LOL.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sorry StayinAwake but I'm away to Greece for a week in about 8 hours so you're getting left in the house for a week to fend for yourself. I'll leave some cash for food etc. If I come back to find you've blown the money on a massive party and have wrecked my house in the process then I'll put you up for adoption. For the second time!


----------



## fizzle

formanchristopher said:
			
		

> Thanks. Went to The Lounge, and maybe I'll find some friends(?). As for a photo? It's on its way...however, I'd really rather be helped for my words/
> addiction/drug fetishes, rather than "what" I look like. Looks are something
> I've been blessed with, and I don't want to be liked for that, anymore. I'm here
> looking for help, not a date, but it happens every (f-------) time. Oh well, maybe
> this time it can/or will be different, huh?
> 
> Thanks, Christopher


So are you 20, or 30? because in one post you said 20 and another post you said 30. Not that it matters, I'm just curious.


----------



## tigerlilygirl

I wouldn't mind being adopted, if anyone wants to adopt me....I'm cute if that helps...  From the Boston area....


----------



## mecaib

*I don't know...*

Been waitin' 30 years for somebody to adopt me. Seems nobody wants to adopt a 200-pound male three decades old....

Actually, the whole idea seems just a bit creepy to me. I mean, c'mon! I'd probably get an adopter younger than myself, and the whole parent/guardian thing just doesn't sit well with me. Unless, of course, I'm adopted by a hot, nymphomaniac female who happens to live close by... In that case I'd like to be adopted, please


----------



## fizzle

My n00b has dissapeared  I hope he didnt run away!


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> Sorry StayinAwake but I'm away to Greece for a week in about 8 hours so you're getting left in the house for a week to fend for yourself. I'll leave some cash for food etc. If I come back to find you've blown the money on a massive party and have wrecked my house in the process then I'll put you up for adoption. For the second time!


*Sobs*

What shall I do now? Someone help meh !


----------



## ATF

Sorry mz thizzle, ive been throwing up for some unknown reason (maybe too much Vitamineral Green??) the past few days, and havent been too active online.


----------



## felix

BUMP.





			
				felix said:
			
		

> i'd like to put myself up for adoption duties, please. %)
> 
> no guys though - chicks only!


no takers? 

bah.


----------



## Rogue Robot

felix said:
			
		

> BUMP.
> no takers?
> 
> bah.



i'll adopt you.  but only if i don't have to feed, bathe, or clothe you.


----------



## felix

awww but i really, really, need a bath!!!  

*kicks the air, screaming*


----------



## Rogue Robot

felix said:
			
		

> awww but i really, really, need a bath!!!
> 
> *kicks the air, screaming*



i have a hose...outside! :D


----------



## tigerlilygirl

I feel very hurt I don't think anyone wants me..  Well on BL


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

^i already adopted someone, but i can give you a handshake if you want


----------



## Rogue Robot

tigerlilly, your request has been sent to the lounge.    i'd adopt someone right now, but i'm still learning the ins and outs of NMI. 

So, this is who I have thus far:

adopter/adoptee:

adopter/adoptee:
ninjadanslarbretabar/wideI
ladyinthesky/lunaneuva
Deathrow558/StayinAwake
atri/jerkface
Beatlebot/h.a.
Rated E/d-phex
Mz_Thizzle/ATF
euphoricnod/greenlittlepill
euphoricnod/dragonfang2
ego_loss/besttrip
Chicago66/tigerlillygirl

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## Slay

thanks for the chart i'm sure we'll organize a more detailed one in the future


----------



## iwish

eras3r said:
			
		

> tigerlilly, your request has been sent to the lounge.    i'd adopt someone right now, but i'm still learning the ins and outs of NMI.
> 
> So, this is who I have thus far:
> 
> adopter/adoptee:
> 
> ninjadanslarbretabar/wideI
> ladyinthesky/lunaneuva
> DR/StayinAwake
> atri/jerkface
> Beatlebot/h.a.
> Rated E/d-phex
> Mz_Thizzle/THR
> 
> Am I missing anyone?




Yes, you're missing:

JV/iwish


----------



## fizzle

ATF said:
			
		

> Sorry mz thizzle, ive been throwing up for some unknown reason (maybe too much Vitamineral Green??) the past few days, and havent been too active online.


No worries! I hope your doing ok, glad to see you are still around afterall


----------



## Rogue Robot

iwish said:
			
		

> Yes, you're missing:
> 
> JV/iwish



you, my dear, are no _noob_!  

but it is in my list on my sticky sitting on my desktop.


----------



## Chicago66

tigerlilygirl said:
			
		

> I feel very hurt I don't think anyone wants me..  Well on BL



I'll adopt you!

DIBS!


----------



## Rogue Robot

when she confirms it, i will add you guys to the list.  have you PMed her?


----------



## Chicago66

^I will, but isn't she unable to respond till 20?


----------



## Rogue Robot

ah, true she can't respond, but you could say "Hey, I've decided to adopt you!  Please come join us in the NMI adoption thread since you are not able to respond to this PM until you're a bluelighter!" 

or something to that effect.


----------



## xFluid

Haha, don't really get this, but i'm up for adoption?


----------



## Rogue Robot

yes.    Deathrow summed it up nicely here.  basically, an established member of BL adopts a greenlighter (even though you're nearing a BLer now) and shows them the ins and outs of the different forums, particularly the lounge.


----------



## Slay

if your interested in adoption, theres a similar thread like this in lounge, post there - theres a link of that thread in the first post of this thread, good luck


----------



## Slay

lol:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ what?!


----------



## Slay

i just felt like we are welcoming bots, replying posts here like crazy:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

eras3rb0t to th3 r3scu3


----------



## Slay

lol:D i just realized that we have a huge potential of turning every thread to a social thread:D


----------



## Rogue Robot

yes, back to the iwish bday thread.


----------



## iwish

eras3r said:
			
		

> you, my dear, are no _noob_!
> 
> but it is in my list on my sticky sitting on my desktop.




JV still adopted me!!! I have the brochure to prove it   :D


----------



## VerbalTruist

I will be taking applications for a newbie.

Apply via PM or in the open.

Being a moderator's newbie can mean great things for your future on Bluelight.

Seriously


----------



## ladyinthesky

oh yeah? 

like what great things?


----------



## h.a.

ooh I know people in low places, like no places..."


----------



## ATF

Aww dangit! I wanted to be the Drug Culture apprentice!! 
(no offense mz thizzle!)
I bet i'll end up in the Philosophy and Spirituality filing department now.


----------



## fizzle

^Haha hmm, interesting you say that, hang out around the site, you might just be in for a nice surprise


----------



## ATF

I think i like suprises...?


----------



## fizzle

Check PM!


----------



## spectrum877

*So I am new!*

Not really use to using these things but I do more then likely have a lot of info I can share. I didn't live a certain lifestyle at one point to not go and gain any experience from it! I do have pics and an e-mail address to boot so cute girls would be great as a teacher. I am 30 by the way! Maybe way to old! lol


----------



## fizzle

^Never to old to be adopted on Bluelight!

Your post count is your age here


----------



## Pshaaw

he said 30 is way too old.. lol

i am willing to adopt a n00b..  must be potty trained though.. just got new carpets..


----------



## greenlittlepill

I need someone to adopt me!  please help


----------



## dragonfangs2

I would like to be adopted! Perhaps I could one day be an asset to this community. I am quite the 'noob' on here so I suppose that it would help to be adopted by someone more experienced...Beggars can't be choosers, I guess.

Thanks, Dragonfangs2..


----------



## VerbalTruist

Just a reminder.

eNod needs a fleet of newbies.  Apply within.

Show the world that you aren't the suck and apply via PM today!


----------



## Rogue Robot

^ so you don't want a green noob?  

greenlighters need  too!


----------



## VerbalTruist

What?  You make no sense woman!  None!

newbies ARE green!

I want many of them.


----------



## Rogue Robot

and they can't send PMs!!!!!! 

so how can they send you a PM to apply to be your n00b, huh huh huh!?


----------



## VerbalTruist

I'm a moderator!  Duh!

Yet another advantage of being MY newbies!


----------



## VerbalTruist

I'm pretty sure its a she.  But whatevs I'm always down for group sex, like I said.

GreenLittlePill is now my first official adoptee.


----------



## Slay

congrats


----------



## Slay

gibberings moved to gibbering thread
back to adoption!!!


----------



## dragonfangs2

I'm sorry. I am of aa nonspecific Gender...I was created by Richard Nixon, the DEA, and the CIA in a joint project...Plus, I'm high. Enjoy it. I do have a penis however, so I don't know...

 P.S., I am sorry for continuing the off-topicness...

Well shit, I did fill out my adoptee's survey! Kill me if need be, I'll just regenerate...I promise I will not continue this stupid rambling..-Too much info in the mind?


----------



## Pillthrill

I'm not a greenlighter, but can I be adopted anyway?? haha Any takers?


----------



## VerbalTruist

I have also taken on dragonfangs2.

He is my second adoptee!  Welcome to the club.  Let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Rogue Robot

they aren't pokemon, enod.


----------



## VerbalTruist

Well then why'd I buy all these Pokeballs?!

I suppose I'll just have to sell them on ebay and get to buying more gimp suits.


----------



## te_k

hello everyone!

new noob joined the forum, and would like to be adopted


----------



## Rogue Robot

te_k said:
			
		

> hello everyone!
> 
> new noob joined the forum, and would like to be adopted



you should make an introductory post in nmi index, too.    welcome!


----------



## te_k

thaankyou 

Ì`ll do so, thanks for the tip


----------



## Slay

hey te_k why dont you start your own intro thread and we give you some xoxo


----------



## te_k

just did ...
This sucks.. I actually have to go sleep, work tomorrow  but still some chillout e`s  in my system  well, fun as long as it lasts.. probably going to oversleep tomorrow again


----------



## TripperKay

adopt me :D
PM me
 plur


----------



## rubytuesday

Umm... I'm up for adoption if anybody wants me..?

I'm smart.. I'm funny.. I've got great breasts.. 

I have a love/hate/love relationship with oxycontin and methadone.

I have so many questions I'm busting with. Somebody really nice PM'd me but I couldn't write back because I hadn't posted enough posts to do that yet or something.

Does anybody want me?

Oh.. and I live in Queensland, Australia. 

I probably still can't PM any oldies so until I can, email may work better for talking back to new friends.

ElleninAus@aol.com will find me.


----------



## InTheZone614

yes this sounds fun...
i've been venturing out into the big world of BL on my own, but would love it if *you* would be there to hold my hand!
what i bring to the table:
um, i'm a chick (that means i have a vagina!  ooohh)
i will listen to any music you impose upon me except shitty country but i am fondest of hard dance (think lisa lashes)
i can cook some bangin hamburger helper - not that you'll be getting any, of course
and last but certainly not least:
winona ryder ping-pong ball trick.....nuff said
pick me, pick me, pick me!!


----------



## Trogdor

who wants to adopt the Trogdor?

i'm burnt out on (my) prescription amphetamines, antipsychotics, mood stabilizers, research chemicals, and lots and lots of cannabis. plus a few other things that dont make me think very well.

who's interested?


----------



## Slay

oh dude you are 2 years old bler, you should adopt someone:D


----------



## eggman

^ Everyone lift up your balls with your right hand so guido can inspect your undercarriage

I want to be adopted


----------



## Slay

no worries i'll adopt you


----------



## Meekrab

Who wants me? If you want to know about me, look at my post in the introductions thread.


----------



## Slay

noobs: i decided adopt some noobs (yes multiple noobs) pm me if you are interested - remember greenlighters can PM staff members, cheers


----------



## fizzle

I didnt know multiple was an option! I'd like to adopt another too! My noob is growing up so fast *tear* he's already caught on to the ways of BL and hardley even needs me anymore!


----------



## Slay

lol i just dont have anything better to do and tons of free time (like all the day&night) so i can adopt bunch of noobs at the same time


----------



## fizzle

^Well arent you special  I dont have anything better to do either! Yay free time!


----------



## Slay

fine then feel free to adopt as much noob as you can:D


----------



## ATF

mz_thizzle, think of me as an ally or student abroad rather than a prodigal son. Im sure I still have plenty to learn from you! 
But I wouldnt be offended if you wanted to adopt like BranGelina!


----------



## fizzle

Aww thank you! Well I am glad to see you doing so well and making yourself an integral part of the bluelight community. 

I'm also glad to see that you stuck around!


----------



## blacksheep10

*Hello from Texas*

hello all this is blacksheep10. Im fresh back from hell,Iraq in one piece after a year and am new to bluelight.anybody want a little brother?


----------



## Hammm

I'm 15 and relatively new to BL. I came to fly kites and eat Freezies  

Who will adopt me?


----------



## lovopiate

*ADOPT ME!!*
I'm a n00b to the site, but not to the concept. My likes include any morpine derivitaves (pill form), lovely beans, the occasional snowstorm, CII stimulants of all shapes and sizes, and getting caught in the rain. My dislikes include the smoke, shrooms, or anything that may cause drowsiness. Uppers all the way for me. I'm funny like that.
I'm in TN and pretty easy on the eyes. I need a teacher. Please be the Mr. Miyagi to my Daniel Larusso. ..

(this message will be posted both here, and in the Lounge thread.)


----------



## patrick123

*Nice Noob*

Noob needs to be adopted. Maybe someone that knows some information about adderall. :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

i've adopted sanity?.


----------



## Slay

congrats mate


----------



## lovopiate

*hey pat123*



			
				patrick123 said:
			
		

> Noob needs to be adopted. Maybe someone that knows some information about adderall. :D




I'm a newbie to the site, as well, but I know a shitload about Adderall. I'm a Pharmacy student and a certified pharmacy tech, so I'll prolly know the answers... what do you need to know?

-b


----------



## patrick123

lovopiate said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie to the site, as well, but I know a shitload about Adderall. I'm a Pharmacy student and a certified pharmacy tech, so I'll prolly know the answers... what do you need to know?
> 
> -b



What helps with this god awful depression it left me with


----------



## anniezilla

i'd like to be adopted. i'm a 21 year old mostly cute girl who wants to learn learn learn! and be merry. i have a giant tattoo on my chest if that helps.


----------



## hatedenial

*Me Me Me  Me Me !!!!!!!!!!*

Thank God, I always get yelled at and I am an Orphan anyway, really. So I want to be adopted, and since this is not AA or NA I want to be adopted by a woman please.


----------



## felix

anniezilla said:
			
		

> i'd like to be adopted. i'm a 21 year old mostly cute girl who wants to learn learn learn! and be merry. i have a giant tattoo on my chest if that helps.


I CALL DIBS!

right here, right now. send me a PM if interested please. :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

anniezilla said:
			
		

> i have a giant chest if that helps.



It certainly does %)


----------



## hatedenial

*Meeeee!*

I have tats too!!!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Man tats?


----------



## Bardeaux

Some one adopt mee 

I dont have any bl friends


----------



## hatedenial

Man tats????????? I guess, they are cool, on my arms.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

hatedenial said:
			
		

> Interests:
> Sky Diving




you should wait for kiwi to show up, she might care...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bardo5 said:
			
		

> Some one adopt mee
> 
> I dont have any bl friends



I'll adopt you.

I'm already dealing with two other unruley adoptee's but I've got room for more.


----------



## hatedenial

*See??? RE:Adoption thread*

I feel like I am getting delt to the back burner, I have asked for help before on this site, I am not looking for an F buddy,etc. I am really just a guy , ex............alot of stuff mainly Guitarist for a band you would all know and I have much to offer, well some days, but only one person here has ever taken me seriously. Otherwise I get bitched at for starting a thread tht doesn't meet some idiot's standards that has nothing more to do than sit at his/her computer all day and do that..........Bitch at other people. I am here just to talkk and try to help myself and others in anyway I can


----------



## hatedenial

sorry just venting I suspect, but I would really like to be adopted


----------



## hatedenial

Bardo 5 got adoted in like 2 seconds, but Matt is sitting here being ignored, maybe its my avatar.....hmmmmm Damn is that the one with my womans thong on my head............really though I need help , I am just waiting to get fllagged for what I just said


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Hey man, you said you wanted to be adopted by a woman!!

Nontheless, I'll adopt you if you want?


----------



## felix

^^^ hey dude, i gave you a shout out in the lounge thread too. 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=6119768#post6119768


----------



## hatedenial

thank you Bro....maybe I better wait on the woman , I really am serious though, I am also married , but I just do better with the ladies, thank you very much for your offer though.
Sorry all, but I am so lost here.....I am still trying to figure out how to navigate the site, felix TY, but as I said , I am still having trouble with naving.........lounge thread?????


----------



## felix

just click on the link above, my friend. 

there is another forum called the Lounge, where this scheme is also advertised. 

the biggest thing is to lurk a bit more and then decide if you're posting your thing in the appropriate place. if you're ever in any doubt, just send a private message to a moderator and ask.


----------



## StayinAwake

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I'll adopt you.
> 
> I'm already dealing with two other unruley adoptee's but I've got room for more.


BAH!


----------



## Rogue Robot

StayinAwake said:
			
		

> BAH!



truth, ms. almost 1000 posts in a little over a month.


----------



## K1Ng5p4d3

Nobody wants to fuckin adopt me man. Im all distraught n shit..


----------



## dnaenterprises1@ya

Hi, i can't believe i just discovered this place. (Well i found it last year, but of course i forgot). Can someone adopt me and show me where to find all the info i want and introduce me to like minded deviants? I have been growing hydro for nearly 15 years and been making ice water bubble hash for the past few years. I have lots of exp with opiates and benzo's, and quite a bit of knowledge about all drugs.


----------



## signu127

sign me up!


----------



## Unknown

You sound knowledgeable about drugs, so I think you'll be fine. Welcome to Bluelight and if you have any questions, let someone know and we'll be glad to help.


----------



## signu127

how long before i can send PMs?  How many post will it take.


----------



## Rogue Robot

signu127 said:
			
		

> how long before i can send PMs?  How many post will it take.



This is discussed in the Greelighters Guide.



> Greenlighter is the standard title for registered posters who have made less than 20 posts. Greenlighters do not have access to PM functions.
> 
> Bluelighter is the standard title for registered posters who have made at least 20 posts.


----------



## co2

Can I be adopted? What will I be taught? Will I gain immeasurable power?

I'm relatively unexperienced in all walks of life. Codeine and Marijuana, mostly, not exactly an authority on either, but I can roll a fatty and drain most a pack of Solpadeine MAX when pushed. I've got skillz, yo.


----------



## levidos

me noob wanna be adopted pls i have a lot of questions


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

The adopt-a-newb concept is kind of amusing. I just registered after reading through alot of the stuff on here over the past month or so. I found BL by googling different pills I was looking for info on.  I am not inexperienced with the topics discussed in this community, but not as... zzzzzzz holy come down.. nm i'll write more later. Cool forums though, I usually don't get into this type of thing but have found alot of interesting stuff to read on here and like the board very much. So, here I am.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

btw i probably would touch you in innapropriate places so maybe you might not want to adopt me, im kinda of not right.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ I'll happily adopt you :D


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Woohoo =)


----------



## Jabberwocky

Cool %)

Any questions?


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Yes. Where is my car? It wasn't here when I woke up.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

hatedenial said:
			
		

> Thank God, I always get yelled at and I am an Orphan anyway, really. So I want to be adopted, and since this is not AA or NA I want to be adopted by a woman please.



HAHA =) I love this post. Since tats seem to help a newbie more desirable Im gonna brag about mine too! I have 5!


----------



## levidos

and what about me?


----------



## Jabberwocky

ShhDonTellDaddy said:
			
		

> Yes. Where is my car? It wasn't here when I woke up.




Where's your car dude?


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Back in the driveway now =)


----------



## Dxmmonster

1/4 chinese 19yr old male. height:180cm, weight: 60kg. 
im pretty shy, have social anxiety issues and is addictted to tramadol.
just some minor problems, hope that dosnt put anyone off. 
Here to meet friends and learn. Adopt me


----------



## Rogue Robot

guise! we has social forum, too!


----------



## Dxmmonster

To eraser: Yes sir, or ma'am.

Your lucky, I didnt stop when I found out taking more didnt increase the effects. Now I have to take a lot just to stay normal. and we should move this disscution somwere else.


----------



## Rogue Robot

moved the posts to the social forum.   thx!


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

I cant find this " social forum " thingy.. Wheres it at =)


----------



## Dxmmonster

the lounge maybe? im not to sure either, thats why I need to get adopted. lol


----------



## Rogue Robot

Here.


----------



## DiJade325

adopt me... im cute and from jersey... and i like taking pictures and stuff and i'm cute... did i mention cute... hi!


----------



## DiJade325

nobody? :/ me sad


----------



## Rogue Robot

adoptions take time.


----------



## CII~360

I'm in dire need of a Bluelight "big brother/big sister".

I am well behaved and housebroken.


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

NANA I got adopted in under 5 minutes and im not even housebroken, I pee on the floor all the time.


----------



## DiJade325

*snifflez*


----------



## Dxmmonster

maybe they forgot about this thread?


----------



## Slay

> adoptions take time


----------



## Jabberwocky

CII~360 said:
			
		

> I'm in dire need of a Bluelight "big brother/big sister".
> 
> I am well behaved and housebroken.



I'll adopt you too. I'm sure I can handle two trouble-making noobs!

Do you need help with anything specific?


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Alright, I've decided that I would like to be adopted. So, yeah. Adopt me. Feed me hallucinogens for breakfast, amphetamines for lunch, opiates for dinner, and then benzos when you decide you get tired of having your ears blasted off with Aphex Twin and STS9. No assembly/food required.

Ha, but seriously. Adopt me please!


----------



## CII~360

Deathrow558 said:
			
		

> I'll adopt you too. I'm sure I can handle two trouble-making noobs!
> 
> Do you need help with anything specific?





How did you know I was a troublemaker?
Didja go to my "homepage"?
hehe...


----------



## MistynLisa

*Adoption huh?   I'm new and I think I need it so I can learn to get around on the site.... Just know that this account is 2 people 1 account I'm Misty.....Lisa is my girlfriend and she is never on here , when she is she'll sign her name,she cool people tho...But her on the computer is unlikely!!!!   Misty *


----------



## Jabberwocky

stonedandrolling STS9 = complete and total awesomeness.

you are solid. M or F? underage?


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Indeed, STS9 does equal complete and total awesomeness. 

To answer your question: I am a male and I'm 19.

But yeah, anywho. I'm still an orphan, so who wants me?


----------



## Jabberwocky

ewww i want a girl i'm hoping to get a lil sumtin sumtin out of this deal, no reason to put all that work into things and not get a little you know what nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## stonedandrolling89

Understood. I'd really rather not have a dude adopt me, anywho. So....

*is still an orphan*


----------



## Jabberwocky

haha let's just call it even steven. best wishes to your adoption hopes and dreams.


----------



## OverDone

I pretty much live on this site since I joined but haven't posted much. I'd like to be adopted to get to know more people and "learn the ropes"


----------



## dnaenterprises1@ya

I thought i was very knowledeable about about drugs, but i'm learning new things every visit. I love this place!!!


----------



## Slay

i can adopt some of you guys, just pm me and let me know


----------



## D's

I want to be adopted ^,^.''
As long as I get fed, watterd, and taken out atleast 3 times a day, lol.
and a chewy toy!, and umm some cat-nip,. haha :D


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

Im low maintenance. All i require is pills, coffee, cigs, food, occasional affection and grapefruit juice.


----------



## IlostaMadge

I want to be adopted, but I am fairly sure I offended my interested adopter .


----------



## amnesia13000

amnesia a cool man new member from france need to adopted...


----------



## ShhDonTellDaddy

smile like a donut


----------



## fuSionEX

...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm still looking for an 18-24 year old girl from ATL who likes to smoke DMT and is looking to be adopted :D


----------



## Rogue Robot

this isn't craigslist.


----------



## Jabberwocky

"oh, I'm not a doctor"


----------



## ADDICT

im a noob to bluelight. a very donw one is there anyone who would lie to adopt me. *I LOVE DRUGS, *alot


----------



## lifeguardsleeps

im new im from ohio and im a girl


----------



## Painiac512

*Greetin's*

I'm just a wee bit (30) miles north of Austin.  I live very near an exclusive private university and would very much like to be adopted.

There's a LOT of info on this board.  I confess, I've been lurking as a non-member for a long time just reading reading reading.  Frankly, there's not much more I can do.  My immobility makes walking more than 1/4 mile nearly impossible.

I wouldn't wish my pain on anyone.  ANYONE.  I've got two years worth of medical records, MRI's and doctor reports to support my condition, should a would-be adopter be suspicious.  Hell, I would be.  This place is way infested with porcine creatures.

Adopt me and I'll love you forever.  Only one condition: my wife cannot know the true purpose of my new friendship.  She's too innocent and I will NOT compromise that.  I love her too much to do that.

Paniac512


----------



## lilmama0o0o

I'm brand*spankin new! I'd like to be adopted and given the grand tour
<----- Wow, that makes me look like a liar... but i guess I DID join then, forgot my password, and just today went through all the back and forth to get a new one


----------



## Painiac512

Where you live, new brother/sister?  I do mean approximately...

Paxum vobiscum


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm in the process of adopting B9 (he's a flighty one though as you would assume). 20 thousand+ posts here and he still needs to be adopted. 8)

Locking him down with lots of love. 

I'm still looking for a 18-24 year old girl in ATL who likes to smoke DMT and trip on LSD. B9 I am sure will be on board with having you as a sibling if you fit the bill. :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

no dice


----------



## Rogue Robot

picky picky picky!


----------



## VerbalTruist

I'll take anyone who is willing to acknowledge I'm superior.


----------



## Unknown

What would constitute one as a n00b on BL?


----------



## djdeuce2001

uhm, i guess im down to be adopted.


----------



## Slay

noobs i can adopt you, if your interested just pm me


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

i like to smoke dmt and trip on lsd...
but im not from ATL.


----------



## SKL

OrAnGePoPsIcLe said:
			
		

> i like to smoke dmt and trip on lsd



I'll adopt you :D


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

okay


----------



## SKL

Now what? I better go and read the original thread.


----------



## OrAnGePoPsIcLe

lol i thought the same thing.


----------



## Psych0

hey im new and um, i dunno if i wanna be adopted. can i be funded like an ethiopian child? is there a sally struthers of Bluelight?


----------



## Slay

^^i can adopt you if you want

oh i cant promise about anything tho


----------



## Psych0

lol ok, ill be adopted, how do we do this do i need to send u like a picture every month and u send me a bag of rice? or how do we get started :D


----------



## Slay

i pmed you


----------



## Jameso

Ha Ha ill be adopted pm me :D  know you want to lol


----------



## timothy32987

I need adoption


----------



## patientforever

I need to be adopted.  I wrote a long posting in response to a guy who wants feedback about why outside people are mad at the USA, but it was squelched.  What did i do wrong?  I am a fool about computers and this is my first blogging experience.  I began yesterday Japan time.


----------



## patientforever

I cannot send private messages yet so please tell me when you read my plea for adoption somehow.  I am having trouble finding my way around the website still.


----------



## Rogue Robot

adoptions take time.    please feel free to read the four links at the top of the NMI index to help answer some of your questions and concerns, in the mean time.


----------



## themonkeygirl

*Ima noob : (*

I wanna be adopted...been reading forums and post on pillreports.....


----------



## Dee UK

I'm up for it !  Adoption ! 
well most things !


----------



## skorpionsun

I'd like to be adopted by a nice guy please. No married men, I flirt occasionally and can't stand the guilt feelings or wives that can kick my butt!


----------



## levidos

upload a pic, i'm sure you'll be adopted way more faster :D:D


----------



## ladyinthesky

^that might work lol


----------



## slayermaximus

Sure, adopt me  Im down for whatever, but im pretty much graduated when it comes to drugs, so dont get your hopes up on creating your own little monster


----------



## Kuniyuki

I think I would very much like to be adopted. This seems like a good place to be.


----------



## timboohno2

big bro would be fun......gay and hot preferably young and who likes heroon......


----------



## ladyinthesky

i have adopted one noob....my little buddah Lunanueva 
i can handle another one 

PM me as well


----------



## carbonm3girl

I wanna be 'dopted... I'll share my coke with someone if they'll 'dopt me.. :D


----------



## Hammilton

I never visited this forum before (but why would I have? i've only been a member for like 5 hours now!).

Seriously though, I wouldn't mind adopting someone.  I'm not half as noobish as look.


----------



## sezimova

*hello*

Hi everyone, we are new to this website but would like to make as many friends as possible. We are currently pretty stoned and enjoying ourselves in hot Prague. The last bits of summer in front of us. So is anyone online at the moment? We would not mind a quick chat. Stoned sisters Stp a Mankic


----------



## ladyinthesky

^welcome
why dont you make yourself an introduction thread


----------



## Unknown

i want to be adopted...no joke. PM me...


----------



## lunarose416

*i would like to be adopted. please help me, i beg.*

hello, all you veterans are extremely intimidating. i don't use capital letters, but i would like some help navigating the site. i have a pressing issue that must be resolved by Sept. 24th or my methadone clinic will give me the boot, withdrawls & all, just because i am prescribed xanax by my psychiatrist, and i was terrified to tell him so i put it off for months and every UA was dirty. My counselor believed i was legally prescribed the med  (which i am ) but now they are cracking down on me and are demanding i produce a letter from my psychiatrist by the 24th stating he allows me the scripts. Problem 1: He doesn't know i'm on methadone. Problem 2: he absolutley despises methadone and the clinics and constantly refers to them as legal drug pushers.Problem 3: i am duel-diagnosed with bipolar and a host of other mental crackups, and this psychiatrist in my state. Problem 4: My state is Indiana, major city, Indianapolis which i do not consider a real city. Indiana is at least 10 yrs. behind most states when it comes to behavioral health and addiction science. I went to an IOP after a hospitalization where the counselor in charge of most of the groups had and associates degree in dance choeography from the local community college. i know i wasn't supposed to write all this on this page but i TRULY, URGENTLY need some help here.
i await the rush of adopters just waiting to take me on! thanx for listening. EJR


----------



## ladyinthesky

^I will help you out, why dont you make yourself an introduction thread, and if you have any questions feel free to ask 
first be sure to check out the BLUA page (Bluelight User Agreement)


----------



## koneko

Oh!.. will someone show me around? Pretty please...

Anyone from Scotland?


----------



## felix

*tyres screeching*

hi kate, i'm felix fae aberdeenshire, and i'm in the market for some freshmeat to show the ropes. i think my last one wasted away or summat. 

i am literally leaving the house this second to go away oot on the pish, but in the meantime why don't you tell me a bit about yourself? 

later. :D


cheers to RR for the heads up


----------



## PopTSom

ladyinthesky said:
			
		

> ill adopt a noob
> what the hell
> 
> PM me


Well, see, that is the problem.  Us noobs are not allowed to PM until we have at least 20 posts.


----------



## PopTSom

ladyinthesky said:
			
		

> i have adopted one noob....my little buddah Lunanueva
> i can handle another one
> 
> PM me as well


 
Please see above, regarding noobs and PMs.  BTW, I am working on that, LOL.


----------



## Rogue Robot

PopTSom said:
			
		

> Please see above, regarding noobs and PMs.  BTW, I am working on that, LOL.



You can PM staff.  At least you should be able to.


----------



## PopTSom

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> You can PM staff.  At least you should be able to.


I think those other than staff were asking newbies to IM them.  
 Eeek - it is the robot again.  I am not trying to get on your bad side.  I will shut up now!


----------



## Rogue Robot

PopTSom said:
			
		

> I think those other than staff were asking newbies to IM them.
> Eeek - it is the robot again.  I am not trying to get on your bad side.  I will shut up now!



You're not getting on my bad side.  Why would you think that?    Just doing my job.

I thought you meant that noobs couldn't PM staff.


----------



## PopTSom

Rogue Robot said:
			
		

> You're not getting on my bad side.  Why would you think that?    Just doing my job.
> 
> I thought you meant that noobs couldn't PM staff.



Paranoia.

I just noticed in my inbox that most of my posts had been replied to by a moderator today.  In my twisted mind, mods are like forum police.  So, it was like every time I looked in the rearview mirror, there was the same cop.  LOL.  

I know, I will get over it.  Especially if you are a good cop, like you seem to be.


----------



## Rogue Robot

PopTSom said:
			
		

> Paranoia.
> 
> I just noticed in my inbox that most of my posts had been replied to by a moderator today.  In my twisted mind, mods are like forum police.  So, it was like every time I looked in the rearview mirror, there was the same cop.  LOL.
> 
> I know, I will get over it.  Especially if you are a good cop, like you seem to be.



Most of us are here for the same purpose regardless of standing within the forum.


----------



## hamonz

i wanna be adopted :D PM me if you wanna be my daddy or mommie
lol


----------



## illmac

Hey I shower daily, am not an IV user, and if I am rolling it it is only the kind.  Can I be adopted by a pretty Jessica Alba looking member?


----------



## trock

*Friend?*

I need a friend. Someone who will corrupt me, and take me under their wing. I live in Utah. Enough Said?


----------



## Damien

^ Mormon?


----------



## sherlok ohms

*Generic title*

I am a noob saibot!!!!!!! I wouldnt mind being adopted! i live in the seattle area and am crappy at bulliten boards. I have really nasty ADHD and i always end up posting one or two posts then leaving a site forever because i lose interest. The main reason for me desiring an adopter is so i feel more of a reason to come back.... cuz honestly bluelight.... i wanna come back!


----------



## seinsfrage

Hello everyone!

Potential adoptee trying to find his way.

S


----------



## mazanu

i still wanna be adopted :D

(returned to bl after a few months)


----------



## Trinitya

I don't mind being adopted :D


----------



## Ximot

mazanu said:
			
		

> i still wanna be adopted :D
> 
> (returned to bl after a few months)



I'll abduct you ^_=


----------



## dropacidrain

i lost my teddy bear...will someone adopt me?


----------



## beyondgone

I wantz to be adopteded

Sorry. Anyway, I would like to be adopted. I'm not actually a huge caturday nerd, although they are hilarious. I'm semi-experienced, and looking to push some new boundaries. I think BL is awesome, and have been snooping for a little while now. 

I'm 20, female, from Canada, and a psych major. I have a tendency to accidentally put my foot in my mouth, but I swear, I only have good intentions.


----------



## nickgeeson

*Yo*

Yo iz just Nick Gee pullin thru givin a wurd up to my homies and tokers, chain smokers.  I'm rapping and got some songs and do it all under the influence of weed.  I LOOOOVE  REEFER!

It's time to legalize it, man.  Fuck the government.

Just thought I'd introduce myself.

-Nick Gee
Rapper/Producer


----------



## turtlefromla

*i need a YODA*

just making myself know and would like to say hi and see if someone wants to guide me through the n00b stage. anyone interested should post here i think, or email me by the link


----------



## Chicago66

skorpionsun said:
			
		

> I'd like to be adopted by a nice guy please. No married men, I flirt occasionally and can't stand the guilt feelings or wives that can kick my butt!



adopted!


----------



## small TIME

Hey, I'm not really new to forums or anything, but i'm still very much considered a novice to "drugs" or whatever. I was hoping somebody would talk to me via AIM or MSN or something to denoobify me, so I can learn as I live and stuff.

Any takers?


----------



## allyjo204080

hey, i was actually adopted in real life at the age of six months....so why not get adopted on line?  Any takers?  I'm from Ohio, U.S.  I know the ropes, just need someone to help me with the threads lol   i'm a 16 year opiate addict who is supposed to be entering suboxone treatment on 10/23.  Happy and scared about this treatment.  My high, like losing a friend - no matter how terrible of a friend it has been!  Now i feel like...i have ten days to party my ass off before going into treatment - does that sound anywhere near normal?  I've already planned my two day oxy binge before I go into treatment.  Justification in my mind - well - the doctor said I have to be in withdraw when I come in, so why not do it up right?  My body's telling me - go go go....my mind wants to stay far away.  So, yes, i'm up for adoption.  I'd also like to know how to pm and send people messages.  any takers?


----------



## littlethings533

I have been here a few months now, but I still consider myself new. I really need to "understand" how this site works and I'd love someone to show me... please?? LOL. 
My name's "littlethings533" and here I am:




Anyone care to adopt me??


----------



## herekitty

I'll put myself up again... cause I was still n00b when I left. Does anyone know if ninjadan adopted again??


----------



## Damien

What are the duties of an adopter? Has Guido adopted anyone yet?


----------



## herekitty

Damien said:
			
		

> What are the duties of an adopter? Has Guido adopted anyone yet?



Has anyone adopted Guido?


----------



## ]::[Kank]::[

*N00b (as you put it)*

Hi to who evers reading

Hell yea ive been meaning to sign up for quite a while now, my friend is already on here somewhere yooo =] if your reading this message me or something, but anyway, yea new to forums really, went to sunrise n glade n been to a couple of free partys n go to TOF sometimes, pretty much what im trying to achieve here is to talk to people who are on a similar kinda wavelength as me, into the same kinda scene n generally want to meet new people becasue im sick and tired of same s**t different stuck in my town, even though me n my buddys get up to all kind of things, i need a change but yea anyway enough of me waffling on anyone interested in talking? or adopting to show me around the site....


get back to me if you do (espesh if you go to festivals)


----------



## Stay_Frosty

i'm young, clean and dont give attitude, :D 
just looking for a little direction


----------



## Junk Princess

*noob*

hey i'm new and would quite happily be adopted purely for the fact that a.) it will hopefully show me the ropes a bit more and b.) i'd like to meet some like minded people i can talk to.
cheers,
Junk Princess
x


----------



## happyginny

*pick me*

I would like to be adopted!


----------



## Colonel Bangface

I would like to be adopted as I'm quite an angry person.

Oh and I like Daniel O'Donnell so can the person adopting me please like and understand Daniel O'Donnell.

Thanks.

Best Regards,
The Colonel.


----------



## sweetsugarhigh

*Poem of a Noob*

I am a noob  
A noob who has boobs  
Please adopt me, ill never be rude 
Im a good girl who follows the rules  
Even if my adopter is older, male, naughty and crude  

You can never appreciating Dr. Seuss!
Hehe please adopt me i really dont know how to use the site!


----------



## ketamind

I wouldn't mind being adopted, my parents didn't do the best job, a do-over could be fun and useful!

BTW
I enjoy needle drugs that make me sleepy, if you also enjoy these things I think we just may get along.


----------



## ih8beez

I would like to be adopted


----------



## Dr_F

I would like to be adopted. Although I know a bit about drugs, having worked in tertiary substance abuse treatment for 6+ years, I could really use some *pointers* on injection. This is something with which I’ve only recently begun to experiment. Although I’ve read the BL sticky on injection and visited countless other harm-reduction sites, it would be much appreciated if someone could show me the ropes for safe injection and answer some specific questions  
Sorry, I’m not a female  , but I am a gifted conversationalist


----------



## Mondrianaire

I'm new.

I dont trip acid every day.
I dont have tits.
I dont like weird drugs. (ayahuasca... really? whats next? cat piss?)
I dont like elevators.
I dont like arrogant people.
I dont like pomegranate.
I dont know much about chemistry.
I dont have any idea how to use a forum.
I dont know anyone here.

Hi. Want to adopt me?


----------



## Mondrianaire

You guys are awesome. thanks.


----------



## Reahh_In_The_Moaw

Pretty much a lost cause ...  
Adopt me!


----------



## Mondrianaire

this thread is a lost cause.


----------



## Rogue Robot

well, i'm sorry you feel that way, but adopters aren't always available 24/7.


----------



## Mondrianaire

:D im kidding! 

I understand, theres just so much going on in all the other forums that NMI gets no love


----------



## Slay

^^ its becuz there are very few regulars of nmi since its no  focus or community forum. as rr said, you should be patient, someone adopt you eventually


----------



## Mondrianaire

then why is this thread in this forum, doesnt it seem to make sense to put this somewhere where other people would look at it? 

anyway, isnt there an Identical forum of this in the lounge that people DO check?

It just seems that people see that a thread is in NMI and they just avoid it, which seems counterproductive.


----------



## Rogue Robot

that's a matter of opinion.  there are a fair amount of people who are regulars here at BL who do check this forum.  

the thread in the lounge is an extension of this one, and the "program" was created to help noobs with BL, including the lounge, which tends to be the most troublesome forum for most new users.


----------



## Mondrianaire

ifail.


----------



## Rogue Robot

is there something that's really bothering you here?  i sense you like to question how things are here.


----------



## adventurer

Please adopt me.

I'm a 19 year old American (from Florida) living in Southeastern England. And I would like an adoptee who loves benzos too


----------



## Mondrianaire

is that not okay


----------



## Rogue Robot

Mondrianaire said:


> is that not okay



it was just a question.


----------



## Mondrianaire

lol then yes. i guess.


----------



## treetop

ummm, creep me out guys... i'm going to remain an independent noob. no hard feelings


----------



## jac1999

me please!!


----------



## Shari77

Hi! Im a noob and would love to be adopted by someone!


----------



## VivaGlam00

Somebody adopt me please!

I'm kind of cute AND potty trained.


----------



## SGHteller

Wuh? What's this? A band wagon?!?! *jumps in*

I'm currently clicking all over for interesting bits, but I'm sure a little guidance wouldn't hurt.


----------



## ttownlcb2

Looking for adoption please.  Have been peering over a shoulder at this site for 4 years.  Now need to learn on my own.  Am basically inept at navigating this site, I am attractive blonde though!


----------



## Maverice

Pick me!  NYC  8)


----------



## brian-amp

I am getting my drug dealers license yanked, he's not with the CHURCH OF SCIENTOLOGY. 
David Miscagive is, and I dont know how to enturbulate mest. I am 28 years old. Never tried.
My parents just want to abuse me. All they say is "destroy some energy". I dont know how.
I dont have any automoticities. I am with International Association of Scientologists.


----------



## Deviant-Legion

would someone addopt poor innocent little me? *flutters eyelashes* I promise I'm housebroke and like cuddles =p
xx


----------



## Slay

^^ i adopt you if you like


----------



## SGHteller

Deviant-Legion said:


> would someone addopt poor innocent little me? *flutters eyelashes* I promise I'm housebroke and like cuddles =p
> xx



D'oh! I failed the fluttering eyelashes test. *hang dog look*


Well, that and the whole "male" thing.


----------



## cookie_monster1121

ello everybody! im interested in being adopted! who wants me?!!! holla atch girl!


----------



## OpiateAnnie

Is this like a kink thing? Cuz if it is I'm all in! Who wants to adopt this poor defensless n00b? Is it too late or are there takers?


----------



## Slay

^^im currently looking for some noobs to adoptp, i can adopt you if you want


----------



## OpiateAnnie

Oooh lala... yay an early Xmas gift. Ok you can adopt me, so what do I do now.... make you a sandwich?


----------



## Bomboclat

not too new but i wanna be adopted!


----------



## jellybean14fun

Oh yeah baby, I need to be adopted... please... I'm wise, I'm wicked & I'm funny.


----------



## neMMMM

i want to be cool as well, adopt me


----------



## The Great Hambino

someone adopt my ass.  although if you plan on adopting me, know the relationship will be much like obi-wan/anakin. I eventually rule supreme!!


----------



## Bomboclat

Down to adopt if anyone is interested! 
PM me if so


----------



## The Great Hambino

I said obi-wan. not the untrained luke skywalker thats unaware of the force still.


----------



## silence-lost

hey im friends with piniscool if you would add me u can talk to him first to find out


----------



## fizzle

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Down to adopt if anyone is interested!
> PM me if so



lol how can you adopt AND be adopted? Isnt that, I dont know, backwards somehow?


----------



## Bomboclat

Mz_Thizzle said:


> lol how can you adopt AND be adopted? Isnt that, I dont know, backwards somehow?



so adopted children cant adopt?

ha!

someone shows you the ropes 
and you pass that on!
cycle of lifeeee

although no ones dying here.


----------



## fizzle

lol well yes, they can adopt, but thats once they are grown and out on their own, in BL-land, being adopted means you arent out on your own yet   :D


----------



## little__red

Hey I just joined today.  Cute lil redhead just waiting for adoption!  
Discovered this site and think it's friggin awesome!  Would love to be adopted by a big brave Bluelighter


----------



## onthenodintulsa

Hey there-I need a new daddy-who wants to adopt a 24 yr old with tits and a wicked opiate habit from oklahoma but living in oregon till may. I don't have a pic on here but go to www.myspace.com/sapulpaerin and you can see me.


----------



## JoFace

Hmmm...
I joined a while ago but because I have an ignorant streak the width of the pacific ocean I've just been randomly posting.
But I've decided to get with the program already and hopefully join the fold of BLers.
Pros: 
My wit of doom
Many scammed free coffee cards for the right lucky Big Bluelighter
Cons:
Im obnoxious
I need many toilet breaks


----------



## Akhenaten

Hmm, a mentor sounds like fun... so here goes.....

Pros:

Slightly Sane
likes cheese
Suffers from delusions of logic

Cons:

I own a very fluffy white cat and say 'No Meester bond." when its on my lap.


----------



## kora kora

im new. teach me!

lets see...a little bit about me? im a teenager. im a buddhist. im female.


----------



## DeathKitty

Hi, I'm DeathKitty. I'm a megalomaniac with genocidal tendencies. Please only adopt me if you want a complete leech. I will suck the life out of you and then cry all night needing you to talk me down off the roof. I'll puke in your shoes too. Don't think I wont sponge you for money either. Once you take me on, you can't ever leave. I may have separation anxiety too. I smoke heavy amounts of cannabis. If you're a weirdo who wants pics go and ask someone who wants to flash over the internet. All I want it to know how to light my pipe without burning my lips, and where the offensive people hang out.


----------



## jav504

wat up, found out about the forum from an old buddy, no idea what being adopted means exactly, but i've joined forums on the similar topic, some i even was dumb enough to pay a membership fee for, and nothing good ever came of it.
I'm 21 livin in LA. hugely into all sorts of pharma.


----------



## taruofterror

Hi, im new and would like to be adopted.  Im 26, heavy opiate user.. at day 8 right now cold turkey right now.. Seriously considering if its worth quitting.  Im pretty interesting, and a nice person.  I was going to type something else, but im not very motivated as I dont have any oxy.  What can you do..


----------



## taruofterror

oh, and not what can you do to help me.. what can you do as in "it cant be helped" or "C'est la vie"


----------



## ocean

Hey- I just noticed this here!
I want to be a BL adoptive mom!!!!!!! 
hahaha
I'd be a picky adoptive mama though.........


----------



## MommaBear

ok....i'll bite. lol
Can i choose who adopts me? I want CosmicCharlie to adopt me because he was the first to reply to my question which i might add that i was very hesitant to post. I am glad i did though.
In Love and Light
MommaBear


----------



## Unknown

Ill adopt someone. Just drop me a PM


----------



## ocean

MommaBear said:


> ok....i'll bite. lol
> Can i choose who adopts me? I want CosmicCharlie to adopt me because he was the first to reply to my question which i might add that i was very hesitant to post. I am glad i did though.
> In Love and Light
> MommaBear



CosmicCharlie is pretty great
He will make a great CosmicPapaBear


----------



## jackblack123

*ready to adopted*

brand newbien


----------



## H Bomber

I'm a newbie to bluelight and forums in general. I have no clue what I'm doing. Adopt me?


----------



## October

okay,  i'm not a n00b, but I still want to be adopted!!!

 great adoptive mommy/daddy suggestions for me would be: ocean, cosmic charlie, or felix, if any are available!!! 

 I consider myself to be funny, semi- attractive. I love to learn. though, at times, I have been known to put my foot in my mouth, or ask stupid/obvious questions. but, hey, I can totally at least claim my shortcomings, and admit i'm not perfect!

 adopt me!!! please? :::bats eyes::::


----------



## October

yay! 

  I've been adopted by Unknown!! he rocks!! and i'm happy to have been claimed! I feel so loved and accepted!!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

MommaBear said:


> ok....i'll bite. lol
> Can i choose who adopts me? I want CosmicCharlie to adopt me because he was the first to reply to my question which i might add that i was very hesitant to post. I am glad i did though.
> In Love and Light
> MommaBear



I would LVe to Adopt you MommaBear   :D


----------



## ocean

October......... if Unknown turns out to be a dead beat dad let me know and we can work out an adoption, I'm sure.........


----------



## October

lol, ocean, i  u!!! i can be adopted by 2 parents!!!

 aren't those kids supposed to be more stable?? those who have a mom and a dad???!!!  

 (seriously, though!)


----------



## Unknown

ocean said:


> October......... if Unknown turns out to be a dead beat dad let me know and we can work out an adoption, I'm sure.........



Nope! I got this!



October said:


> lol, ocean, i  u!!! i can be adopted by 2 parents!!!
> 
> aren't those kids supposed to be more stable?? those who have a mom and a dad???!!!
> 
> (seriously, though!)



Naw, im not gay 

Noone mess with my adopted children, or i will hunt u down...


----------



## October

lol, unknown!  I like it when people are protective of me!!

shouldn't I get a tag, like Bluelight Adoptee???


----------



## midmo

*noob*

adapt me, I am kinda cute, fun, need ur love, no dudes lol


----------



## LightHouse

Who thinks they can take on this mean, green machine?

For the record, that was taken longer ago than I care to think... But not as long as you're guessing at this point!

But my mind is a bit out of my body right now, so I'm gonna go ahead and keep floating.


----------



## _psilo

yo, i wouldn't mind adoption, if any are available, id like to participate at bluelight, so why not learn as much as i can from y'all. be a good way to join up i think.

little about me?
21 year old dude from new york. like to make beats and write music on guitar. been to four colleges. 
experienced psychedelics user, now stick with mostly opiates and herbs and benzos, ex methadone outpatient. but I'm no quitter. look to learn and share my knowledge.


----------



## limebunny

can i be adopted? heee. i'm a noob boob.


----------



## krayzieandie

Hey, I'm Andie! 24 year old single momma with a history. I'm a newbie... refered here by my long time online "girlfriend" , be my adoptive hot momma October. *kiss kiss*


----------



## October

krayzieandie said:


> Hey, I'm Andie! 24 year old single momma with a history. I'm a newbie... refered here by my long time online "girlfriend" , be my adoptive hot momma October. *kiss kiss*



 Andie!!!!!! hi!!!!! I will be your adoptive mommy!!! ::kiss  kiss:::   

 I can't wait to show you around! you have to get to know Unknown, Cosmic Charlie, Dave, Ocean, and N3oephyte, and everyone else!!!! yayyy!!! I love you!!

 (god,, im so drunk right now!!! lmao!)

-October


----------



## ocean

Welcome to BL krazieandie 
Hi October..........


----------



## New

I should really adopt someone.


----------



## ocean

I want to but the only newbie that was a TDSer got snatched up!


----------



## October

hi ocean!!!  I heart u!! ill write more once I get my computer back, I had crazy drama happen to me!!

 samael, u NEED to adopt! its fun!

 and ocean would have been my adoptive  mommy, but Unknown got protective! lol


----------



## New

I just feel with my tenure it's kind of irresponsible for me not to.


----------



## krayzieandie

I heart you already mom, just don't choke! LOL Guide me when you're sober. Muah!


----------



## October

Samael said:


> I just feel with my tenure it's kind of irresponsible for me not to.



 lmao!! yes, it is!!


----------



## October

krayzieandie said:


> I heart you already mom, just don't choke! LOL Guide me when you're sober. Muah!



 lmao, andie!!!

 we need to shave our legs (Lol!!!!!)

 thank god for orange peels, lol


----------



## krayzieandie

Gotta look good naked! I'm sooo going shopping today.  I love our insiders. We rock.


----------



## October

lol!! andie, ur silly!!

 I ended up TRIPPING last night, wasn't expecting it, as it happened once I laid down to sleep. I have never tripped before, and it would have been scary had I not semi-realized what was happening! don't recommend doing that again w/o a sitter though!!!


----------



## krayzieandie

Oh, I hate those kinds when you just lay down... makes for REALLLY stranges dreams too. Probably years since I felt like that. Heck, I may just for the heck anyway. Thankfully the upside to having a good baby daddy is I can be baby free when need be. Woot!


----------



## Coffee-n-Nicotine

Now available! ...for adoption that is. =]


----------



## October

krayzieandie said:


> Oh, I hate those kinds when you just lay down... makes for REALLLY stranges dreams too. Probably years since I felt like that. Heck, I may just for the heck anyway. Thankfully the upside to having a good baby daddy is I can be baby free when need be. Woot!



lmao!!!


----------



## Smoke Machine

I'll put myself up for adoption in the hope that it helps me get used to the way things are here etc


----------



## The Narrator

Okay I'm going to put my hand up for adoption well, it seems to awkward to attempt to break into the raging torrent that is the lounge without knowing anyone and this seems like the lazy mans way 

18 - male - australia

Pros

- Ridiculously good looking (objective?)
- "razor sharp wit" (quote from school report, not really the sort of compliment you hope for from school but anyway..
- Can grow beard
- Once attempted a backflip

Cons

- Smartarse
- Cannot surf
- struggles to think of interesting pros and cons


----------



## Brad Burns

*Ello*

No problem,mate. Have no idea where I am, guess I'll find out soon enough.
Main question: Does moderate amounts of opiates actually help depression & lack of energy, or is it a band aid?  Been using on & off for years, party to using for up to several weks, then go clean as possible due to major back problems. Clean meaning 4 10 norcos/day for months, party within a few days up to 3 80oc's several times a day for as long I feel & look OK. I'm the President & CEO of a respectable & sucesfull construction co, and really dont have to answer to anyone anyway. Have hep c from the 70's.
And to top it off, I am in a partnership, (and close friendship), in other ventures  with an MD in CA. Damnest thing is he agrees in therory, yet cant help due to the AMA. Bags full of crap is all he is able to offer. 
Why cant society deal with natural substances? Obviously, abuse will weed out the problem users in short time. WTF?


----------



## coelophysis

^ I moved your other post to it's own thread to help you get better feedback and it makes for a better introduction that way. Letting people know who you are


----------



## ClW

Lookin for a mentor, help out a noob  LMAO


----------



## coelophysis

I sent you a Private Message


----------



## hope46

Hi I am new and need to be adopted.  Anyone who has a lot of patience b/c I am ADHD & dyslexic!  My thoughts are usually scattered and I dont write that well. I am friendly and very interested in this site.  Thanks


----------



## Taryth

Newbie 19 y/o male from the OC (I love invoking that...too much, I think).  I'm horribly newbish when it comes to drugs, as I [regrettably] didn't start using anything until very recently.  I occasionally smoke weed, and the first time I rolled was this past July 4th (my birthday).

Some stuffz:
-I'm a hobby cyclist.  Yes.  One of those douche bags.  But I don't rock the spandex.  The highest number of consecutive miles I've done so far is 80.
-I plan on becoming an author.  My profile has a link to my blog page if you'd like to read some.  My pet-novel project is called "Of Red and Then."
-There is a video of me being caressed by my friend from when I rolled.  It's hilarious.  I'll have to upload it to Youtube sometime.
-I tan naked in my backyard.  Classy, I know.
-I'm pretty gay.
-No, like, really gay 

I don't like listing things about myself!  It's awkward 





Post-scriptum:
Woody Harrelson Sativa ftw; David Bowie. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D67kmFzSh_o


----------



## ClW

Thanks co


----------



## October

My adoptive daughtber, Andie, has no internet right now... i need to call her  ::sniff::

 And my adoptive daddy, Unknown, is ignoring my PMs, I feel so alone and unloved... I think I need to get ahold of Ocean and n3oph7te and Charlie...


----------



## October

Taryth... I like to tan naked in my backyard too! I think you're awesome! I could still use an adoptive son!


----------



## OhYeaKoolaidman

So I must admit, I'm pretty new to the bluelight thing, anyone mind picking me up and offering me some guidance and meaning?


----------



## coelophysis

Send me PMs with whatever sort of questions you have if you get stumped


----------



## lostNfound

^ you want *greenlighters* to send you pm's?


----------



## coelophysis

They can definitely. I may be wrong about the other thing, but this I am sure of.


----------



## lostNfound

my mistake, greenlighters can only send to PMs to staff members.


----------



## vvon

*pick me?*

I think i need to be adopted! I'm new and would like to make more friends then enemies on here.  So out of the kindness of your heart...fucking adopt me.


----------



## Cap'n Jay

Hmmm. I need a adopter. (if that's even a word) :D

Thanks,
Cap'n Jay.


----------



## tathra

i'll adopt somebody, as long as they arent retarded :D


----------



## ocean

I am still waiting for a new BLer/GLer who regulars TDS 
Waiting........and waiting.....for my BL child............


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Cap'n Jay is officially my adopted noob :D.


----------



## BabySpunkenPhartz

i would like to adopt this opiate withdrawl shits smiley . and also the  opiate constipation smiley. as well as the  this post is lame but i have a warm fuzzy buzz right now so i'll read it, smiley. hmm and maybe perhaps the  surprise buttsex smiley.


----------



## ocean

^Have you checked out TDS? You might find alot of useful stuff there.......


----------



## mazul

teeeheeee

waiting to be adopted


----------



## mazul

ummmmmm

i'd prefer some1 really knowledgable to b ma adopter
i know fairly well being a 22 yr undergrad

and consider my country setting too...
ppl are optimist


----------



## ttownlcb2

*am lost*

I have viewed bl many time with good friend.  I recently moved to bfe, florida and am looking for some interaction with like minded people.  Please send me a line, am suffocating in FL heat and red necks!  Am avid reader, love music and am experienced with a lot of the discussions herein.  Take me under your wing!  Thanks.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*humbly request adoption*warning-lengthy but sincere**

to be as intelligent as I am,I am having several problems...
for starters,this is my first membership in a forum site and sadly,I have no experience in the world of threads/posts/replies...so as far as the technical meaning of such basic tools,I am confused and do not want to start off on a bad note.
second...I am a bit of a handful,in so much as,I am a regular user of most substances and have been for over half of my life-I am an opiate addict and  a speed freak and my prefered method of use is IV-so I require not only an open mind but an experienced and responsible user.
although a great deal of my use is due to dependency,I do enjoy getting high so I try to keep my tolerance at a level that I can enjoy even a small high from a daily dose.
I also thirst for knowledge and hope to connect with like minded individuals-those who research&experiment-on an increasingly scientific manner-as my current fascination is with learning new ways to enjoys old favorites...thus my screen name...skillz~4~thrillz.I hope to improve my ability to enter altered states and experience better highs.
I also am learning about extracting certain drugs and experimenting w emulsifiers that can convert various non water soluble substances into injectable delights.
and I am very "wordy",the result of studying English&Philosophy in college and being born a Renaissance Woman(resulting in my current status of starving artist and master of disaster at the age of 33).I learn quickly,easily pick up on hints to "tone it down" and can take criticism and turn it into growth.
Just looking for a liittle guidance and some noobie love...any takers???
peace n love....skillz~4~thrillz


----------



## Mr_Skunkyfingers

hi i am new to bluelight


----------



## Mr_Skunkyfingers

i have never joined a forum before and its hard.. its hard to concentrate on this


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Mr_Skunkyfingers said:


> i have never joined a forum before and its hard.. its hard to concentrate on this



hey there Skunkyfingers...first of all,I dig your name.tells me we definitely share a common love...I had a list of names a mile long before settling on mine-one of then was~Fingerhash (from my days when the kind was plentiful&oh so sticky)anyway...I am new also&agree that learning the ropes is hard-well worth it,I believe,as I have been lurking around as a guest for months.The info I have aquired is priceless.anyway maybe we can look out for each other,you know let each other know when we learn something new.send me a friend request if you are interested-you seem to be better at this than me-this is only my 4th post in 2 months.
keep it kind...
     skillz~4~thrillz


----------



## coelophysis

I'm sending you a Private Message S4T


----------



## monchi

hello hello im new... 

dont know how to post a pic or avatar, don't know all the rules... im putty in someone's hands.

i do frequent the tds.

i like cozy sundays reading in bed all day...     any takers?


----------



## KA23

Sure, why the hell not
I'm new, why not adopt me?


----------



## partytripper

Hey Im new here and I like this whole adoption program. 
Someone should definitely adopt me


----------



## coelophysis

I'm sending Private Messages to the both of you, KA23 & partytripper


----------



## moviestarthin

*Please Adopt Me!*

Someone please adopt me, I waste so much time trying to figure out how to do stuff on this site!    I even need help changing how I set everything up here.  Post?  Thread?  which is which?  ugh help!


----------



## shag1233

*Yeah I'm a noob*

I have used the site a few times before....noob to the forums. I have medical skills to pay the bills if that helps


----------



## animal_cookie

PM's sent to shag1233 and moviestarthin


----------



## flashthechamber

*i need me some adoptin'*

ya thats right, i am THAT guy. . na, just yankin ya, noo one wants to be that guy, but am  that dude though. please adopt me.


----------



## king_d1ngl1ng

Who wants to be my e-daddy and e-mommy? =(


----------



## Silvergirlie

i would loooove to be adopted. i am new to all this. i was diagnosed with degenerative disc disease a few months ago, and i am a ton of meds, mostly opiates, and it makes me very nervous. i have lots of questions, which i am trying to solve by cruising through the forums. anyone want me??


----------



## lostNfound

^ Happy to help. PM sent.


----------



## Fragglerocker

I need to be adopted!  I am a student from Russia. I have a good number of skills & hobbies. I can blow glass.  I feel that I could contribute a good deal to this site on a number of levels if I were only a bit more familair with how it's run.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanx!


----------



## Black_Parasol

Just joined, I'd love an adoption. From the US, new to the site, new to alternatives, new to just about everything. Thanks.


----------



## ocean

I am STILL looking for a Dark SIde Newbie to adopt........
When will my BL Baby come around?


----------



## gloeek

can I be adopted??


----------



## Salvinorin_A

Anyone can be adopted! Only, you should request it from the person you want to adopt you cause you know most people... 

I'll adopt Black_Parasol! PM sent!


----------



## coelophysis

gloeek said:


> can I be adopted??



Do you really not have BL figured out yet?


----------



## gloeek

I just want a familllyyy haha


----------



## coelophysis

We are your family.


----------



## Lysergiphile

Sort of getting the hang of it all, but I wouldn't mind being adopted, clairify anything that may rise along the way and even just to get to know some bl members.


----------



## McLock

Adopt me!

I'm new to this forum, but not forums. 

To be honest, I want a family and I'm sure I could be shown quite a few things I don't know already.

But other than that, this is my first post!


----------



## gloeek

Can I adopt people?


----------



## coelophysis

Shoot out some PM's gloeek


----------



## gloeek

awesome


----------



## lovedupone

wee aye man everyone im new to this and just a mentor im a virgin x


----------



## johnny f

I'm new to bluelight and I can see that replies are not that up to date and I can't expect a response in hours or days or weeks. I'm 43, a mad raver, and i'll wait for a few days for someone to help me round this site as I believe it may be worthwhile.
Johnny......


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I will you help you out in any ways I can johnny 

You can private message me with whatever questions you may have


----------



## gloeek

Please anyone PM or AIM or Skype me if you want me to adopt you. I promise I will take good care of you


----------



## NIXNAX

gloeek said:


> Please anyone PM or AIM or Skype me if you want me to adopt you. I promise I will take good care of you



Take  good care of mee :


----------



## NIXNAX

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I will you help you out in any ways I can johnny
> 
> You can private message me with whatever questions you may have



hey!


----------



## NIXNAX

Im new in BL so reptly to me?!


----------



## gloeek

Do you have skype or aim?


----------



## ocean

HEY! Weren't you wanting to be adopted?!?!
I was coming to look and going to adopt you!
Now you have almost as many posts as me!
 aaawww they grow up fast. 



Still waiting for my newbie who is into TDS..........


----------



## gloeek

If I needed to be adopted you would definitely be my first pick!


----------



## Blue_Winged_One

noob here. this is a really awesome site and would love someone to help get connected to all the right people.

<---FREE LOVE THE HIPPIES WILL RISE AGAIN--->


----------



## gloeek

Blue_Winged_One said:


> noob here. this is a really awesome site and would love someone to help get connected to all the right people.
> 
> <---FREE LOVE THE HIPPIES WILL RISE AGAIN--->



Honestly, that is the "right" and "wrong" people is something you will certainly figure out on your own in time. Goodluck. I can't help with that but if you need anything else holla.


----------



## numbtar

Beatlebot said:


> I would like to adopt a cambodian noob or maybe a black or asian noob that I can show off to everyone. If you would like to be my trophy noob please PM.



asian noob from india ........wanna start the showing off


----------



## b0arder753

I'm new and this place is extremely fucking overwhelming... although I'm sure I'll find my threads to creep soon enough.

Someone wanna be my pal (don't have skype and I hate aim...)


----------



## numbtar

b0arder753 said:


> I'm new and this place is extremely fucking overwhelming... although I'm sure I'll find my threads to creep soon enough.
> 
> Someone wanna be my pal (don't have skype and I hate aim...)



hope you still hav the be a pal thing open


----------



## numbtar

ocean said:


> HEY! Weren't you wanting to be adopted?!?!
> I was coming to look and going to adopt you!
> Now you have almost as many posts as me!
> aaawww they grow up fast.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for my newbie who is into TDS..........



ocean....adopt meee


----------



## numbtar

i'm   down  coz   no   one   will  adopt  meee


----------



## ocean

monchi said:


> hello hello im new...
> 
> dont know how to post a pic or avatar, don't know all the rules... im putty in someone's hands.
> 
> i do frequent the tds.
> 
> i like cozy sundays reading in bed all day...     any takers?



I want to adopt you!!!!!!! :D
PM me if still interested- You've got 90 posts under your belt now  I might be too late!


Numbtar- I will adopt you!! I will PM you 
OMG! I could get two adopted BL babies in one day!


----------



## numbtar

you definitely have meee


----------



## barry351

ya ok I want to be adopted I could use someone that does not mind me asking what may to them be stupid questions for there are no stupid questions only stupid answers.I would like to get a female but hey cant be picky and no one knows if I look like keith richards or bradd pitt so hey lets go someone anyone, I look at the amount of posts some have and I am amazed !


----------



## blondeone

adopt me!

i'm blonde and i'm a girl, i totally need the help


----------



## SCoooBer

bromance said:


> So are you going to match us up with noobs when more come? Or is it a free-for-all?
> 
> Also, I was thinking that when new members start a thread to introduce themselves, you guys should give them a link to this thread.  Their first gift.  They will be so happy.



^^That's funny! This thread made me laugh so much. This also made me fall around in histericks -.> Originally Posted by Beatlebot  
I would like to adopt a cambodian noob or maybe a black or asian noob that I can show off to everyone. If you would like to be my trophy noob please PM.>

Adopt ME me me me me me me me me me a mad panick rush, i'm in tears with laughter i swear,  we are all looking to be needed hehehehe, oooh i've a bad pain


----------



## punkinarabic

Hey, I'm a BL noob! Thought I'd get my first post in  I'm good mates with Tangerine Dream, so probably not necessary to adopt me. But yeah Hey!


----------



## SpecialKid

I may be a noob .. or maybe not .. just cause i am up for adoption does not mean anything ...


----------



## Duchess

Looking for an adoptive parent.  Don't all jump at once!


----------



## Klue

^ I'm happy to adopt you Dutchess. You can PM moderators, I will send you a PM


----------



## Klue

Hey new members. I'm working on a few ideas on a thread for The Lounge where you can safely get to know people over there, and hopefully people will adopt interested parties and show them the ropes. 

Please post in this thread if you have interest in having an adoptive 'parent' to help show you around Bluelight. There is lots of friendly people here, it will help you transition quicker and hopefully stick around!


----------



## ChicagoByNight

*Another nube, from a land far far away*

Looking to learn the ropes in this fine land and pass off a little of what I've learned along my way.


----------



## etaks2evil

Hello all I would love to be adopted by someone who will take me off the streets and give me a place to stay (a couch is nice but I will take a vomit-filled bathtub if necessary) 

I would say that I am very into The Dark Side, if more in theory than in practice.


----------



## liss420

I'm new please find me a home with someone cool who can show me the ropes while pink Floyd or tool plays n the backround. I'm housebroken and come with my own syringes. Junkies unite.


----------



## moonshadow82

hey, i'd totally like to be adopted, if anyone will have me..? =)


----------



## FAMILY boy

Im new here. 20 male with much help of my own, stoked to start mixing and matching. adopt me! im into primus, dead, and the doors for crunchy tunes to dance to besides electric beats that is cheating when it comes to dance  but not, not worth the play.


----------



## etaks2evil

So Familyboy, you wouldn't happen to be into some Panic now would you? :D


----------



## Klue

Okay, so we have a few new members looking toward adoption.

ChicagoByNight
etaks2evil
liss420
moonshadow82
FAMILY boy

My intention is to start a thread in The Lounge encouraging some more seasoned BL veterans to get involved and show you the ropes. You won't be able to reply to personal messages until you're a Bluelighter (50 posts), so you can use this thread, and the thread I make in The Lounge to get to know each other. Alternatively you could have your adopted parent pm you their AIM details or email etc so you can do it off site.

We haven't forgotten about you young noobs!


----------



## Klue

There you go moonshadow, I've found a parent for you. Genericmind! He is pretty cool.

Here is the Lounge thread http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8278908

Don't be afraid of the Lounge rats, post away!


I suggest other potential odoptees post in that thread too!


----------



## FAMILY boy

etaks   I do tend to panic when the spread is wide in town. got to see them in 08 for my  first time. met alot of really heady cats from the asheville area and ended up camping together and learing about their times on the road following panic after after the music was "DEAD" for good. yep il be seein the guys again this year on the mountaintop, stoked,,, umphrees mcgee was my last years "oh my gosh" this year its further and p-funk and old crow! its a drunken funken trippin ass weekend il say. Electric moonshine much?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

hey guise, how you all doing?  I'll gladly adopt a nice noob and show her/him the ropes around here.  obviously I sorta know whats going on being a mod and all that.  so if any of you want me, just shoot me a PM or say something in this thread if you're still a greenie.  :D


----------



## FAMILY boy

when i can pm is when I should deceide bout this? advise? that way I can get to know my adopter make sure we are into alot of the same things? or would there advice be the same no matter there likings, just harm prevention? which is cool...


----------



## moonshadow82

woot, i feel so loved


----------



## Klue

Looks like donkeyPunch has already found an orphan, FAMILY boy. 

You'll have to advertise your wares in the Lounge thread!


----------



## etaks2evil

*heady to tjhe fullest*

yeah Family boy I'm tryin to make it to the chatty show or orange beach but duno if I'll have the funds due to this court referral/ probation bullshit. I'm down for anything funky, jammy, or electronica. also been finding myself getting into the Brit scene. They have some pretty good stuff going on across the atlantic


----------



## missheidi

Can i be adopted too????  Please?


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Where's muh noob ? Maybe I can have a noob of european origin without being too picky .


----------



## FAMILY boy

word. Meaning im adopted or he has already? and what are my wares?


----------



## precision

Even though I've been a member for a while, I'm still noobish so someone adopt meeeee! :D


----------



## FAMILY boy

etaks2evil um.. right? fuck it all man you got music history to explore in and around. and yeah brittain knows what up with some music, we just have to create it first... jk


----------



## Klue

I though donkeyPunch had already adopted you precision?

You guys need to post in the thread I made in The Lounge, that's where all the traffic is!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Klue said:


> Okay, so we have a few new members looking toward adoption.
> 
> ChicagoByNight
> etaks2evil
> liss420
> moonshadow82
> FAMILY boy
> 
> My intention is to start a thread in The Lounge encouraging some more seasoned BL veterans to get involved and show you the ropes. You won't be able to reply to personal messages until you're a Bluelighter (50 posts), so you can use this thread, and the thread I make in The Lounge to get to know each other. Alternatively you could have your adopted parent pm you their AIM details or email etc so you can do it off site.
> 
> We haven't forgotten about you young noobs!



So which of these Greenlighters still need adopting? I'm down for one.


----------



## Klue

^ Why don't you adopt missheidi (I think you two might get on )

She has her AIM listed, or you could pm her and announce your parentage. Maybe encourage her to post in this thread or the thread in the lounge to chat with her and show her the ropes. She won't be able to reply to your pm's.


----------



## Pharcyde

ill take noobs


----------



## precision

Okay   I wasn't sure if dP was taking me on or just asking if I was interested in general   dP can be my adopter :D


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

sweet, I'm there!

I was just asking, since your join date is 05, technically you're only a few months noob-ier than me lol.  I didn't know if you wanted an adopter  

sure am glad you do though!  I'm not sure exactly what I'm to do really... but hey!  if you have any questions or problems let me know!  I'm in a position to be able to help you out moreso than some other adopters


----------



## etaks2evil

I'm still eating nasty shit at the orphanage...


----------



## etaks2evil

Family boy yeah I agree that they take what we make and make it better, in some cases haha. You make rounds at the festivals during the summer? I'm trying to get to wakarusa but it's debatable...


----------



## precision

lol thanks dP :D  

I think I know my way around pretty good from lurking but I'll be sure to bug you if I'm ever in need of help


----------



## FAMILY boy

contemplating it etaks Im def at Allgood, mountain JAm, SPaghetti fest, Camp BArefoot, Highland spring and summer( btw highland spring jam is only like 25-35 bones for the weekend in beautiful West Virginia with.... 2 nights of Ekoostik Hookah, Ohio's heady legends. AND shit Im almost obligated to go to gathering of the vibes this year. PRIMUS re-union plus jay lane (founding drummer of the trio, and ratdog) left mother effing Further for just one lil gig? NO way. there has to be a tour.... then I wont have to deal with the long drive to the vibes.. for just primus


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

sounds good, precision.  :D


----------



## etaks2evil

So FB -  a Primus reunion? WHY WASN'T I INFORMED? Ekoostik Hookah all the way. You consider yourself much of a Moe.ron? If their lyrics were in book form, that would be my bible....


----------



## FAMILY boy

Ive seen them but were too tired to care last year. So i cant say about moe, all I know for a fact is they're big and yeah, haha I just have to sit down and try them out for size one day soon. Any good begginer moe recomendations to lead me down a good path?


----------



## etaks2evil

Shows or songs? As far as songs go - Lazarus, Recreational Chemistry, McBain, Time Ed, Bring You Down, 32 Things, The Road, Good Trip, Big World, the list goes on and on...
As far as shows go, any Moe.Down would be a good place to start - they have a lot of guests come on and play with them. Also the Bonnaroo show last year where they played with Grace Potter and the Nocturnals for three and a half hours and also Ives Concert Park back in '08. Soooooo much to listen to. I've got like 4 months of Moe.shit on my comp....


----------



## FAMILY boy

niccee will work on that.


----------



## etaks2evil

You say you're into dubstep? What kinda shit you got bangin through your speakers right now?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

I have T.I. bangin through my headphones ATM  :D


----------



## etaks2evil

Got me some Matisyahu - Jerusalem (swisha house remix) banging right now...tight!


----------



## PeacefulAnarchist

yo wat up anyone still wanna take a noobie and show em the ropes?


----------



## Klue

^ Advertise yourself in the thread in The Lounge, PeacefullAnarchist.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=498170


----------



## FAMILY boy

as farr as dubstep the last song I was bumpin was voices from god by substep infrabass then to drop it like its hot- snoop dogg dubstep re-mix. My top dubstep dj's gotta be Borgore, Datsik, Cookie Monsta, Substep infrabass, Druley, and too many more . I like to plug my ears and turn the sub way up and simulate deafness, that way you ACTUALLY FEEL the MUSIC, I call it bass therapy. Like when your deaf your other senses are turned up greatly. I feel that since I practice this already that my body has adapted for short term sensory loss in my hearing. Maybe when I am deaf this will come in handy, but for now makes for a great journey lying on your floor feeling the bass bounce off your bone marrow and teeth like waves of euphoria.


----------



## etaks2evil

The best way to feel the music is to find someone with a kickass soundsystem house or car, that has sooooooooo much bass it actually breaks shit 

And BTW I'm not kidding about the cereal, cereal + bass = GOD %)


----------



## FAMILY boy

is it the captain? or oops! all crunch berries


----------



## etaks2evil

My fave is the Stoner combo - Chocolate Lucky Charms with Coco Puffs in chocolate milk with chunks of chocolate ice cream and Hersheys syrup, but hey, that's just me...


----------



## Catharta.von.H

N00b: super fresh bright green and LF Mommy or Daddy Lighter! Fresh NYC female meat on the market. Likes opiates, cats, poetry, reading and writing, World of Warcraft addict, plays well with others. Feels lonely and needs someone to cling on to (not too hard, promise to let you breathe 0.0). May provide image of self if necessary for adoption papers v.v Poke for more info.


----------



## theotherside

Now someone's gottta pick this one up.....going once, going twice


----------



## Klue

I have bumped the thread in The Lounge with your post Catharta.von.H 

Pop over there are take a look around!

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8327219#post8327219


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

How are all the adopted noobs doing?


----------



## sickboy1

Adopt me if you want, i'm pretty stumped on whats going on. I'm 21 like so nonces should look elsewhere.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I've already adopted suburbanbase . . . 

Although he's older, I got a lot more experience than him here....


----------



## General joy

I want to be adopted. I promise I don't bite


----------



## Klue

^ I've advertised your adoption over in the Lounge thread http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=498170

They will go easy on you because that thread will be moderated well


----------



## troublesome

*Help!!!*

I am new and kinda confused i would  love to be adopted. Heroin user from pittsburg, male i promise i am good looking as the instructions eluded to that is helpful.lol. I am in my mid twenties and very interested in utilizing this site and getting to know some other members. I have tried posting some shit with no sucsess.


----------



## Klue

^ Try posting in the thread I linked in the first post in this thread in The Lounge. Don't take off handed comments too seriously over there though, it's all in jest.


----------



## troublesome

klue shuld i b concerned that the last posting there is from a couple weeks ago?


----------



## jayffresh12

im a newbe adopt me


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

jayffresh12 said:


> im a newbe adopt me



What are you interests dude? My last adoptee figured things out.


----------



## sunshinefactory

Hey I'd like to be adopted...

i like:

chilling, eating steak or other sources of protien, reading about gametheory, playing pokemon soul silver, watching movies and reading comics, listening to music, messing around with my iPhone, working and making money, not being in the hospital (ive been there for 2 weeks in the past month  ) , people, physics, computers, college, fraternities and sororities, raves, ska shows, trippy movies, king of the hill, COPS, ....I dont know. I'm an alright person. I just want someone to tell me what its like around here.


----------



## burntserkits

^Hey little kiddie...I got some candy if you wanna get in my van  Has no one adopted you yet?!


----------



## jayffresh12

*yo*

whats goodie i posted weeks ago tryin to b adopted im a noob but i aint herd shit whats really good with that did i not do somethin rite??


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

jayffresh12 said:


> whats goodie i posted weeks ago tryin to b adopted im a noob but i aint herd shit whats really good with that did i not do somethin rite??



Nah, this thread just doesn't get much traffic by older members. I'm down to adopt you if no one else has yet.


----------



## Klue

Well jayffresh12, you broke one of the fundamental rules and dropped the n-bomb. No racial slurs please. Try posting in the thread I created in The Lounge advertising yourself. There is a link in the original post of this thread.


----------



## jayffresh12

Klue said:


> Well jayffresh12, you broke one of the fundamental rules and dropped the n-bomb. No racial slurs please. Try posting in the thread I created in The Lounge advertising yourself. There is a link in the original post of this thread.



my dude im black i can't talk how i normally talk ? whats good with that ... thats just how i talk


----------



## jayffresh12

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Nah, this thread just doesn't get much traffic by older members. I'm down to adopt you if no one else has yet.



i see my dude ... u can adopt me for sure i saw in ur earlyer post u was askin me what i do well i love pussy money weed music and opiates hahaha what u mean ya last adoptee figuerd things out >??? what that mean ? tell me how this adoptie thing work n e way and tell me bout u fam...


----------



## Klue

Still mate, the rule applies to everyone. No racial slurs please


----------



## jayffresh12

Klue said:


> Still mate, the rule applies to everyone. No racial slurs please



werd san i got u so u likefrom downunder and shit huh?


----------



## Klue

Yep, from Australia. 12 hours into your future... the weather is going to be nice today for you :D


----------



## jayffresh12

werd mate throw a scrimp on the barbie for me and n e time u in NY u get a ghetto pass complements of me


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

jayffresh12 said:


> i see my dude ... u can adopt me for sure i saw in ur earlyer post u was askin me what i do well i love pussy money weed music and opiates hahaha what u mean ya last adoptee figuerd things out >??? what that mean ? tell me how this adoptie thing work n e way and tell me bout u fam...



The last new kid I adopted figured out this site, she's posting on and off in The Lounge, SLR, and SO (different forums on here). She got the general gist of what's going on.

Pussy, weed, opes, and music? Not a bad selection, I'm more of a weed, dude, and music person. Check out Cannabis Discussion's Pot or Not if you're interested. Its got some good discussion and nice pics.

Hey *Klue*, I adopted *Jayffresh*


----------



## jayffresh12

thats whats up fam .... i gotta ask are u a chick or gay ? cuz u said weed, dude and music... thanks for the adoption fam!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

jayffresh12 said:


> thats whats up fam .... i gotta ask are u a chick or gay ? cuz u said weed, dude and music... thanks for the adoption fam!



I'm a girl, hence the whole Amanda thing. I don't know very many dudes who could pull off that name without getting shit for it.


----------



## jayffresh12

thats whats up do u really eat panda  i think they r indangered lol ... im 25 how old r u ? an what kinda music u into ? i like n e thing with a good beat but i do listen the "white ppl" music as well like indie rock and classic rock but no screamin yellin heavy music


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I saw some of Shake's posts over in NASADD about the NY roll call thread, but there's no sourcing on BL. Its a harm reduction rather than connection board. I don't know what post said but just a heads up on that, you'll get infractions which can lead to bans. A lot of time the mods have to crack down on that kind of stuff especially with new kids starting threads and posting when they're sick looking for something.


----------



## lostNfound

jayffresh12 said:


> my dude im black i can't talk how i normally talk ? whats good with that ... thats just how i talk



Check some posts by Lacey_K

She's from Jersey and no ones got internet ebonics down pat any better than she does


----------



## burntserkits

^lol right?!


----------



## unknownxpleasures

I'd like to be adopted 

I'm really into music. Anything from Black Flag to The Smiths, Joy Division, and Wu Tang. Lots of punk/hardcore, powerviolence, underground hip hop. I appreciate someone who can make me laugh or keep a conversation going when it becomes dull. I have a deep love for animals, especially dogs. Oh and I love marijuana  My picture's also in the picture thread for reference.:D


----------



## FortuneLight

I could use someone to show me the ropes! Preferably someone from LA...

Sadly for you guys, I'm NOT a girl 

(but would still like to get some help!)


----------



## Kenickie

unknownxpleasures said:


> I'd like to be adopted
> 
> I'm really into music. Anything from Black Flag to The Smiths, Joy Division, and Wu Tang. Lots of punk/hardcore, powerviolence, underground hip hop. I appreciate someone who can make me laugh or keep a conversation going when it becomes dull. I have a deep love for animals, especially dogs. Oh and I love marijuana  My picture's also in the picture thread for reference.:D



I'll adopt you . We could get along great, I think.


----------



## Klue

^ Another match made in Val Halla 

Remember, you can PM each other because Kenichkie is a mod. Dooo eetttt:


----------



## Kenickie

yeah how often does a n00b come around that's so similar to me? no shit she named off two of my favourite bands right off the bat. Pander pointed her out because of her posts in NEMD, it's like we're co-adopting her. NOW GET BACK ONLINE. hahahahaa.


----------



## unknownxpleasures

HAHAH sorry I was pretty swamped earlier! I came on to check and wanted to post something but just couldn't! I'm pretty stoked on my adoption and I look forward to posting a lot more on NEMD


----------



## emoatnight

Adopt meee XD im James btw


----------



## theotherside

James going once........going twice...............sold  Someone will adopt you...check back in a few hours. One thing you will learn is Bluelight time is different than real time.......an hour usually means the next day


----------



## sarcophagus.heels

Hi, I'm Erika, I'd like to be adopted ^_^

Figure I'll rattle off some interests: I love science (hence why I'm currently in undergrad for bio).  I really like reading, some favorites being Hunter S Thompson, Kurt Vonnegut, David Sedaris, Bret Easton Ellis, Hubert Selby, Douglas Adams, etc.etc.  I've also played guitar since junior high, although school and work have kept my out of practice :/  I'm really into music, and listen to a lot of different stuff, a few favs being Radiohead, NIN, Tool, Lupe Fiasco, Massive Attack, The Doors, Gorillaz, The Clash, Pink Floyd, Mastodon, Queens of the Stone Age, PJ Harvey, and the magnificent Mars Volta, which is where my SN and avatar pic come from.

And since this already sounds far too much like a Match.com profile, I'll also add that I enjoy good wine and long walks on the beach.


----------



## MsSensitive

Hello!
My name is J, I'm a teenaged female and looking for purely intellectual empowerment (not fluids) concerning how to use Bluelight appropriately. I'm Canadian, my favorite musician is Tom Waits, but I like a lot of different things like Modest Mouse, Radiohead, Patrick Watson and Shpongle. I'm a huge fan of Douglas Adams and Burroughs.  Please contact me if you have the time. Again, please no surprise penis picture messages. Merci.


----------



## Klue

^ You two should post in the thread I started in The Lounge (There is a link in the first post of this thread) There has been some successful adoptions from this round! 

Don't worry about it not being posted in for a while, they are a lovable bunch (although it doesn't always seems like that)


----------



## muvolution

Hey, new to this site, just joined but have gotten info from it frequently. 
I'm a CP patient, but I also use dopeiates recreationally occasionally.
My permanent addy is in Colorado, but I'm a ramblin man - just got out of grad school with my Masters degree. 
My interest are mainly in pharmaceuticals and narcotic analgesics as well as potentiantors such as anti-chlorigenics and antiemitics. 

I don't use points, never have and don't plan to until I'm retired and like 65 at which point i'll just be shooting up outside my Walgreens and not give a fuck.

Sometimes I insuffulate my pills, but usually filter them into water, then dry them out to a more pure powder so I'm not getting a bunch of crap in my lungs. I also find insuffulating Oxymorphone suspended in water to be very effective.
I'd like someone to give me advice and guide me through the Bluelight maze. I have no intention of finding drugs here. (That's what my doc is for) I'm mostly on the straighten arrow now, but occasionally I fuck around as described above.

anyone want to take me under their wing? I'm 24, male, not gay, and not posting a picture for privacy reasons.
I have skated professionally (where my injuries causing Chronic Pain came from) snowboarded pro, am an accomplished builder, and love tinkering.
I hang with punks, jocks, pretty much everyone - I'm like the guy that can go between the tribes and be friends with everyone. At heart though, I'm a mosher and a punk-rocker.


----------



## Klue

^ Hey mate, in the first post in this thread... there is a link to the thread in The Lounge where your request for an adoptive parent will be heard by more ears. Give it a go!


----------



## Wonderlust

Too bad I'm newer even than most of the adoptees, or I'd want to adopt some of you myself.


----------



## Klue

Aight potential adoptees, a cool as ex staff member is looking for an adoptive greenlighter. There will be other people who surf The Lounge that who would be willing to take one of you guys under their wing!



			
				Mariposa said:
			
		

> I would like a noob please.
> 
> Said noob should be sweet, friendly, like long walks on the beach (in fantasy on 2cb), and give me hugs. Proximity given to noobs from places I want to go. In return, you'll have an unencumbered travel buddy, an interesting friend. Preference to noobs who use Blackberry Messenger too.



If you have been thinking of putting yourself up for adoption get over there and socialize a bit! 

Here is the link again; http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=498170


----------



## socalthizzn

What is this


----------



## Mariposa

^We are "adopting" newer members of BL to help them get acclimated.  

I'm a retired mod now, but to the extent I'm able, I help as I can.  My favorite forums are SLR, CEP, The Dark Side, and the Lounge.  I like some of the drug forums better than others.  I am in my very early thirties (!) but a kid at heart, and I still know how to party.


----------



## KatL

I posted this elsewhere, but I think this is where I'm supposed to be.
as in my previous post on another thread,
22, female, i live in texas ya'll, i do drugs


----------



## lostNfound

MsSensitive said:


> Hello!
> My name is J, I'm a teenaged female and looking for purely intellectual empowerment (not fluids) concerning how to use Bluelight appropriately. I'm Canadian, my favorite musician is Tom Waits, but I like a lot of different things like Modest Mouse, Radiohead, Patrick Watson and Shpongle. I'm a huge fan of Douglas Adams and Burroughs.  Please contact me if you have the time. Again, please no surprise penis picture messages. Merci.



I like the sound of you


----------



## Klue

I'll tidy up the first post in this thread, but we will have to develop this program a bit. Greenlighters can no longer post in The Lounge......


By all means put yourself out there here in NMI though!


----------



## imstuck

Hello, Im Stuck. I'm 21 male and from NJ. Looking for someone to adopt me.


----------



## NurssJacky

*Buy the ticket... take the ride...*

Up for adoption   23/f/SoCal  non-judging friendly folk only please 

Take me on a trip upon your magic swirlin' ship
My senses have been stripped, my hands can't feel to grip
My toes too numb to step, wait only for my boot heels
To be wanderin'
I'm ready to go anywhere, I'm ready for to fade
Into my own parade, cast your dancing spell my way
I promise to go under it.

Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
I'm not sleepy and there is no place I'm going to 

Then take me disappearin' through the smoke rings of my mind
Down the foggy ruins of time, far past the frozen leaves
The haunted, frightened trees, out to the windy beach
Far from the twisted reach of crazy sorrow
Yes, to dance beneath the diamond sky with one hand waving free
Silhouetted by the sea, circled by the circus sands
With all memory and fate driven deep beneath the waves
Let me forget about today until tomorrow.

Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
I'm not sleepy and there is no place I'm going to


----------



## Klue

Hey, Greenlighters can't post in the thread this was intended for... but I'll adopt you.... check your private messages...


----------



## theotherside

Klue I will adopt you if you meet this criteria:

Tall, handsome, willing to go all the way.......sound like you


----------



## Klue

Errrr, nope :S


----------



## theotherside

^^You're missing out on a great time....


----------



## naaz77

*pick me!*

haloholahideyho to u-all..
took me quite summertime to locate post button- reason nuff to pick me out + up
no? tough crowd  

i b here-orphan-like, hopin prayin,kind soul, help me zip thru this noobluworld  amen-tor-pls??


have a nice lunch!
naaz


----------



## silvercrimson

im still kind of new here and i would really like it if somebody wanted to adopt me. im a female late 30s and im an iv ice user. if anyones interseted im super stoked, however if not thats ok, ive kind of noticed that people avoid you like the plague if they know youre a "tweeker". if thats the case i understand. im sure i will find somebody.................................i hope


----------



## dbaybay

SWIM is new here and would love to be adopted.

SWIM is 21, male and an IT student. Mainly interested in marijuana, as SWIM desires a drug that eases depression, helps with mood stabilization and sleep and is non-addictive. SWIM does enjoy trying new things however and enjoys the entire experience of altered minds. 

(Still trying to figure out when SWIM is appropriate and not, sorry if I look like a douche, lol.)


----------



## muvolution

I like going for swims but don't use it here. It doesn't protect you, the site, or anyon


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Hey, new to this site, just joined but have gotten info from it frequently.
> I'm a CP patient, but I also use dopeiates recreationally occasionally.
> My permanent addy is in Colorado, but I'm a ramblin man - just got out of grad school with my Masters degree.
> My interest are mainly in pharmaceuticals and narcotic analgesics as well as potentiantors such as anti-chlorigenics and antiemitics.
> 
> I don't use points, never have and don't plan to until I'm retired and like 65 at which point i'll just be shooting up outside my Walgreens and not give a fuck.
> 
> Sometimes I insuffulate my pills, but usually filter them into water, then dry them out to a more pure powder so I'm not getting a bunch of crap in my lungs. I also find insuffulating Oxymorphone suspended in water to be very effective.
> I'd like someone to give me advice and guide me through the Bluelight maze. I have no intention of finding drugs here. (That's what my doc is for) I'm mostly on the straighten arrow now, but occasionally I fuck around as described above.
> 
> anyone want to take me under their wing? I'm 24, male, not gay, and not posting a picture for privacy reasons.
> I have skated professionally (where my injuries causing Chronic Pain came from) snowboarded pro, am an accomplished builder, and love tinkering.
> I hang with punks, jocks, pretty much everyone - I'm like the guy that can go between the tribes and be friends with everyone. At heart though, I'm a mosher and a punk-rocker.



Feel free to PM me any time.  As I think you already know, I only have one hand to type with (I am in a lot of acute pain and eventually I believe I will make a full recovery) so replying takes time for me but I can do it.


----------



## GAYcodeineBOY

*Any opiate buds out there??????*

Just joined and lookin for someone to show me the ropes.  I'd like to meet some friends from outside the US, but I'm not sure where to search.  I hope you don't think I'm stupid, but . . . help?  Check out my profile and let me know if you'd be comfortable giving me a hand.


----------



## excanDgurl

Hey there peeps, I'm new here though I have gotten information off of this site quite a bit. I would also love to be adopted! I'm 30/F/Montana but soon to be in Iowa or Nebraska, I like to move a lot, and am a good looking girl! Can't quite figure out how to get a pic on here, any suggestions? Anyway, I'm an opiate/benzo kinda girl though I have been clean for 6 months this time!! Yay me! I am very knowledgeable in pretty much every drug, other than meth/crank etc but am always looking to learn more about everything, including how to navigate, post etc on BL. I'm just about to make the switch from Suboxone to Methadone, again, and though I have done this a couple of times before I would like as much info as possible before I actually take the plunge, so to speak, on Saturday when I go to my clinic. Hope to hear from ya'll, I went to the lounge where we are supposed to post adoption type things but apparently we can't post in the lounge.


----------



## muvolution

excanDgurl said:


> Hey there peeps, I'm new here though I have gotten information off of this site quite a bit. I would also love to be adopted! I'm 30/F/Montana but soon to be in Iowa or Nebraska, I like to move a lot, and am a good looking girl! Can't quite figure out how to get a pic on here, any suggestions? Anyway, I'm an opiate/benzo kinda girl though I have been clean for 6 months this time!! Yay me! I am very knowledgeable in pretty much every drug, other than meth/crank etc but am always looking to learn more about everything, including how to navigate, post etc on BL. I'm just about to make the switch from Suboxone to Methadone, again, and though I have done this a couple of times before I would like as much info as possible before I actually take the plunge, so to speak, on Saturday when I go to my clinic. Hope to hear from ya'll, I went to the lounge where we are supposed to post adoption type things but apparently we can't post in the lounge.



I could show you around. I have the same proclivity towards drugs as you. Why the switch? most find it easier to tape off bupe than methadone, and also you can have take-home doses.


----------



## buttershots21

I wanna be adopted!!! I dun like my bio 'rents. (jk). Anywhoo, seems like a good way to meet some cool peeps and maybe feel like I'm not just randomly talking to myself when I make a post. I am witty, sarcastic, love verbal wars, and sometimes don't know when to keep my mouth shut. No pics yet, as I am paranoid and live in a small town, and I never know when Big Brother is gonna come in with their plasma ray guns and force me to milk cows for the rest of my life


----------



## amapola

^


> I wanna be adopted! [/open mouth]



That's much better.  Adoptees should be neither seen nor heard.

If you are willing to accept that adoptee is a word, and you can tell me where the quote "... should be neither seen nor heard" comes from, you can be my adoptee.

I'm rooting for you!


----------



## excanDgurl

*Hey Muvolution!*

That'd be super cool if you'd show me the ropes! Where ya located? Anyway, I'm switching because Suboxone doesn't work for me, never has and I'm beginning to think that it never will. I've done the switch from methadone to suboxone back to methadone about 3 times now, this will be my 4th and I have finally accepted that mmt is the only thing that works for me, but I'm ok with that now. I wasn't before thats why I kept trying to switch over to suboxone but if methadone is what is going to keep me clean then so be it!   So what's your story?


----------



## excanDgurl

I forgot to add that the taper from suboxone was hands down without a doubt easier for ME than the taper from methadone, but I've also tapered from methadone once where I virtually had no wd's! It was amazing! As far as getting take outs with suboxone, I will get monthly privileges with my methadone also because that was my privilege level at my last clinic. So really no difference there for me and MMT actually works for me. :D


----------



## MayhemEnsues

*Hello Skeevy Perves!*

First of all, 
YES my hair is in pig tails, I have on a schoolgirl outfit and.... 
what?
Yes, those are my panties...NO YOU MAY NOT read them yet....

I'm trying to tell you that I am dressed like this to bait predators, I have a stun gun tucked somewhere and once hit with that I will grab my baseball bat and finish you if you don't play nice.  

OH... and any crazy submissives skipping up in diapers know that they will die before they finish their first whiny whine!

OK.  Now, if your still here and smirking, please know I underneath the hard shell is the sweetest warmest candy goo you'll ever encounter, hard shell with spikes that squirts poison developed as adaptive tool in adolescence.   Sorry.  I really try not to bite... Please read my new member intro post and adopt me or please direct me to appropriate spot!  
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Inayah

*Hi*

I think I would like to be adopted. I've been using Bluelight for quite some time, but was always too shy to post anything. So, I'm a girl and I'm 27, I think altering ones consciousness is not only a right but also a tool to steer your mind and soul in the right direction. I have had more than one monkey on my back (mostly of the opiate kind), but also battled demons with sacred substances, currently a work in progress. Anyway, not only am I super shy, I'm also not very forum savvy, so it would be nice to have someone take me under their wing. I have some knowledge, love and a bit of strangeness to trade for help, so if anybody is interested, I guess hit me up as some would say.


----------



## amapola

> Anyway, not only am I super shy, I'm also not very forum savvy,


The great thing about internet forums is nobody can see you cry...

Anyways welcome to Bluelight.  You should make your own brand new introduction thread in the New Members Introductions forum.  Until you get at least 50 posts and switch from a Greenlighter to a Bluelighter you can only PM mods so if anybody does choose to adopt you it is the best way to converse.  Also you get to start your own thread which is always a pretty cool experience especially once people start responding (I promise I will).  In NMI you can't mess up either!  Well you can but people are generally nicer about it :D


----------



## Javida

It is so cool that this is here. I was posting in NMI and said I wish I had a mentor and was told this was here! HOW AWESOME!!!

Well, I want to be very active here, but need a lot of help because I have never been part of a forum before...

Davida


----------



## fizzle

Sorry about the wait for a response  I am happy to adopt you! I'll PM you right now.


----------



## amapola

^The advantage of mod adoptions right there.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

I volunteer. I am always happy to help out newcomers!
If you are a Greenlighter you won't be able to PM me bc I am not a MOD. Just reply to this post here and I can contact you.

 ***Only 1 rule:you must be willing to read the BLUA,FAQs and sub-forum posting rules(when applicable)...it is not for my benefit as much as it it yours(Greenlighters). I did this myself as a newcomer and it was extremely helpful in learning how the site works. It may seem like a lot to take in but it is definitely worth the small time investment. Better sooner than later!!!

Much Peace and Love...........................skillz


----------



## amapola

^What about greenlighters who can't read!


----------



## Javida

^LMAO!!!

Are there many of those?


----------



## Super Z

*Willing to adopt! Preferably a fellow Minnesnowtan or a snowbird.*

Hello all you adoptable noobs. Super Z here willing to help adopt someone preferably someone from MN but i will take on anyone. Just send me a private message. I know you cant pm on your own so contact a staffer first and they should assist you in getting a pm sent.


----------



## Carver Slice

Adopt Me.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

amapola said:


> ^What about greenlighters who can't read!



well then they won't be able to read the post stating that doing a little reading is required to be taken under my wing 
Nah...I am willing to help anyone out. I just stress that learning the main rules and that forum and sub-forums posting rules (before posting).it was really important to me to do things right and to not have to be reprimanded,especially in a public forum. it was a wise choice and i try to pass that message on..../
  i am a dork. I took notes on everything. I have a Bluelight 3-ring binder of notes,ideas for threads,reminders of all sorts ect... yeah,I have a lot of time on my hands so I spend a good bit of it here.

Peace and Love..................................skillz


----------



## muvolution

will adopt anyone with tits and ass. You could even make that an or statement.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola said:


> ^What about greenlighters who can't read!



You can use a program which will read aloud what is written on a computer's screen.  There is software for the illiterate.


----------



## amapola

^What about greenlighters who are feral children raised by wolves?


----------



## theotherside

^^I have already adopted all of them so that shouldn't be a problem ama


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola said:


> ^What about greenlighters who are feral children raised by wolves?



I taught the entire race of wolves, the wolves friendly enough to rear feral children as their own, the entire German language a few years back, so as long as they are Greenlighters who have signed up recently, they should be able to use Google's "Translate It!" thing.


----------



## amapola

Gesundheit!


----------



## Javida

fizzle said:


> Sorry about the wait for a response  I am happy to adopt you! I'll PM you right now.



You are the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suffocating sky

*i need some friends*

it gets lonely in the world of a psychonaut
and thats why im here to make friends with you
i can tell we're gonna be friends already


----------



## theotherside

Won't you be my neighbor??  Would you like an application for our Bluelight Adoption Program? Let me know as my last adoptee ran away on me


----------



## emmy974

I'd love to be adopted. I'm 23 college student living in Georgia. Its my pic in my profile, and I just kicked opiates for the LAST time. I still smoke, drink, and take my medication though. Lead a wild life and its particularly stressful at the moment. I can't PM yet but I'm working on that. Otherwise get at me via aim or yahoo.


----------



## theotherside

Hey emmy974.....read your pm's. You have been selected into the NMI adoption program


----------



## OhInsanity

I'm a noob to the site but not to what its about  does that count?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Won't you be my neighbor??  Would you like an application for our Bluelight Adoption Program? Let me know as my last adoptee ran away on me



Awww that's so sad tOS 

Why would anyone run away from your adoptive home?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

suffocating sky said:


> it gets lonely in the world of a psychonaut
> and thats why im here to make friends with you
> i can tell we're gonna be friends already



plenty of friends to be made here...you never know what stranger will turn out to be a kindred spirit. love your attitude. i have a huge heart and love to share the love that fills it. welcome!!!



emmy974 said:


> I'd love to be adopted. I'm 23 college student living in Georgia. Its my pic in my profile, and I just kicked opiates for the LAST time. I still smoke, drink, and take my medication though. Lead a wild life and its particularly stressful at the moment. I can't PM yet but I'm working on that. Otherwise get at me via aim or yahoo.



hey you...i live on the SC/GA border. i have live mostly in august and surrounding areas spent a lil time going to Atlanta to party. so although i am technically a Carolina girl...i have a good deal of Georgia peach in.

I can identify w/ what you have shared. check out my profile-you will see the same. i kicked opes almost 18 months ago-took 9 months.it was hell. good for you. you are in the right place. let me know if I can help out.  I  am not a MOD so you can't PM me but you can post here if you want to get in touch. also my email is public in my profile. be proud of what you have done and give yourself a pat on the back now and again. kickin opes is not easy-especially when you have done it before. congrats!!!!


much peace and love to you both .....................skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

GAYcodeineBOY said:


> Just joined and lookin for someone to show me the ropes.  I'd like to meet some friends from outside the US, but I'm not sure where to search.  I hope you don't think I'm stupid, but . . . help?  Check out my profile and let me know if you'd be comfortable giving me a hand.



love your profile..i am a hot 34 year old lesbian just fyi.

you can reply to this post or email me if you have any questions or wanna talk.

actually that goes for everyone. i am no MOD but i will help you find your rhythm in Bluelight~i post all over an lurk like its my job so as far as finding your niche-i am confident I can at least point you in the right direction.

WELCOME EVERYBODY!!!


----------



## amapola

^Stranger danger! Stranger danger!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

amapola said:


> ^Stranger danger! Stranger danger!



which one???? lol 
i come across a bit "spirited" but its just me. 
stranger danger...that saying wasn't around when i was a kid we just screamed at the top of our lungs and hauled ass!


----------



## amapola

Haha I remember girls being told to yell FIRE/RAPE instead of HELP as more people respond to it.

But seriously greenlighters, skillz~4~thrillz is the best mentor you could possibly have no matter what part of Bluelight you are looking to focus on, and so long as you don't mind typing tildes I say take the offer before it expires.


----------



## muvolution

I got adopted then un-adopted, then when i was done growing up (by myself) CH tries to adopt me like some old pervert buying a 24 year old prostitute...



I just gave him a freebee though.


----------



## WyldOrchid5150

Hey Y'all! Very new to BL, have met some nice folks, but still clueless to the ways of BL and the lingidy. I'd love to be adopted, before I fuck up royal.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*I got you!*



WyldOrchid5150 said:


> Hey Y'all! Very new to BL, have met some nice folks, but still clueless to the ways of BL and the lingidy. I'd love to be adopted, before I fuck up royal.



you're awesome. you've already been in NASADD social and you hung in there. I love your avatar too. that is so funny!!!
I will be happy to help you in anyway. i remember being so lost when I first joined,but there were ppl here who took me in and i love being able to give that back. I'm not a mod so you can't PM me,but you can PM any mod if its something you don't want to post publicly. 
I am skillz....nice to meet you. most anything you need to know is on my profile. 
What about you?what brought you to Bluelight?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

amapola said:


> Haha I remember girls being told to yell FIRE/RAPE instead of HELP as more people respond to it.
> 
> But seriously greenlighters, skillz~4~thrillz is the best mentor you could possibly have no matter what part of Bluelight you are looking to focus on, and so long as you don't mind typing tildes I say take the offer before it expires.



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!
That is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said about me here-hell not just here,but irl too. You have no idea how much that means to me. I love being a part of Bluelight and having others acknowledge my passion for Bluelight makes my heart swell to the point that I fear it may burst.


----------



## WyldOrchid5150

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> you're awesome. you've already been in NASADD social and you hung in there. I love your avatar too. that is so funny!!!
> I will be happy to help you in anyway. i remember being so lost when I first joined,but there were ppl here who took me in and i love being able to give that back. I'm not a mod so you can't PM me,but you can PM any mod if its something you don't want to post publicly.
> I am skillz....nice to meet you. most anything you need to know is on my profile.
> What about you?what brought you to Bluelight?


How do you do,Skillz! A pleasure and an honor

LOL! I kinda did fall into that thread, and y'all were just great! I still have to get my hands on a camera or Purplefirefly will have my ass hahaha! Or boobs. 
What brought me to BL?Oh wow...take a seat, this may take a second. Four years ago I became very ill. Two heart attacks,aggresive coranary artery disease, heart disease, 3 stents, diabetes, nerve damage, statin myopathy...bone wracking pain, at 38 years old. Doctors upon doctors used me as a lab rat for new meds for the pain, nothing worked...except opioids. And no one wanted to prescribe them, until after 3 years, my cardiologist gave me 5/500 Vics, 30 at a time. Then we moved, and still the same story. I have talked, pleaded, begged, reasoned, and threatened for years for help, and studied every avenue I could find and still end up back at opioids. It is not what I want, but it has to be, and I want to get advice from people who know what they are talking about, hence...BL.  I can't work anymore,(I was a gardener for a private residence and nursery) and my life consists mostly of sitting in a chair, days in bed, or on good days, a walk on the beach. I am determined to get relife from this hell, by hook or by crook, for my muscle pain and neuropathy. They have given my 10 years to live, that would put my due date at 52, and that just sucks, but thats the breaks. So I read, and hope to find an answer or advice, on how to get by.  Sorry for the diatribe, it just gives me hope that their are people out there who 'get it'. 
Bit of a mess,huh?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

WyldOrchid5150 said:


> How do you do,Skillz! A pleasure and an honor
> 
> LOL! I kinda did fall into that thread, and y'all were just great! I still have to get my hands on a camera or Purplefirefly will have my ass hahaha! Or boobs.
> What brought me to BL?Oh wow...take a seat, this may take a second. Four years ago I became very ill. Two heart attacks,aggresive coranary artery disease, heart disease, 3 stents, diabetes, nerve damage, statin myopathy...bone wracking pain, at 38 years old. Doctors upon doctors used me as a lab rat for new meds for the pain, nothing worked...except opioids. And no one wanted to prescribe them, until after 3 years, my cardiologist gave me 5/500 Vics, 30 at a time. Then we moved, and still the same story. I have talked, pleaded, begged, reasoned, and threatened for years for help, and studied every avenue I could find and still end up back at opioids. It is not what I want, but it has to be, and I want to get advice from people who know what they are talking about, hence...BL.  I can't work anymore,(I was a gardener for a private residence and nursery) and my life consists mostly of sitting in a chair, days in bed, or on good days, a walk on the beach. I am determined to get relife from this hell, by hook or by crook, for my muscle pain and neuropathy. They have given my 10 years to live, that would put my due date at 52, and that just sucks, but thats the breaks. So I read, and hope to find an answer or advice, on how to get by.  Sorry for the diatribe, it just gives me hope that their are people out there who 'get it'.



Damn! I feel for you. i can't imagine. You might want to check out The Dark Side
Make sure you post this in the intro thread. There are some STELLAR people there,many who have been through some of the things you have. It is a wealth of support and trusted advice. The MODs and regulars there are amazing. check it out and let me know what you think. you can't PM me,but you can reply here or in the social-no matter where i am posting i keep social up in its own special window

Really glad you are here. there is a lot of love and support waiting for you. you are in the right place. 

MUCH peace,love and healing........skillz


----------



## WyldOrchid5150

See? I just knew i was on the right track with this place! I'm a bit of a court jester, I like to laugh, it helps. I'll check out the dark side, and i can't thank you enough for being kind and helping me out.


----------



## brueright

Oh hai!  Joined just now; looking for surrogate drug parent.  

I have attached two absurdly camwhore-y pics, which I will remove if attachments turn out to be available to the public rather than just registered members (I don't want my identity publicly associated with my drug experiences).  I'm a student (Computer Science and Philosophy, lulz), an active procrastinator, and therefore often up in the middle of the night (I'm Eastern Time).  Really interested in psychedelic experiences.


----------



## theotherside

We will find you a good home.....brueright is a bright college student studying to change the computer industry forever. Takers?


----------



## amapola

> which I will remove if attachments turn out to be available to the public rather than just registered members


Yeah I just logged out and could still see them.  Your profile is members only if you want to post one there though.


----------



## brueright

Thanks for the flattering summary, TOS, and for the protip, ama!


----------



## BHannon24

Hello i am also new to BL i am a male and 21 years of age (well in about a week i am) i wouldnt mind bein adopted as i have been reading the threads via google for years to get info but now that i joined i am kinda lost getting to the threads i have read so many times so anyone ( preferably a girl) that wants to take me under their wing and show me the ways is appreciated  picture upon request haha


----------



## theotherside

We will find you a good bluelighter to show you around....check back in soon


----------



## BHannon24

Haha thank you very much it doesnt really have to be a girl but just someone to show me the ropes thanks


----------



## theotherside

^^^I had a 21 year old college girl from Florida for you, but since you don't mind I will find someone else


----------



## amapola

^Yeah definitely save her for somebody who minds.


----------



## muvolution

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^I had a 21 year old college girl from Florida for you, but since you don't mind I will find someone else



yo, I need a mentor. Haha.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

brueright said:


> Oh hai!  Joined just now; looking for surrogate drug parent.
> 
> I have attached two absurdly camwhore-y pics, which I will remove if attachments turn out to be available to the public rather than just registered members (I don't want my identity publicly associated with my drug experiences).  I'm a student (Computer Science and Philosophy, lulz), an active procrastinator, and therefore often up in the middle of the night (I'm Eastern Time).  Really interested in psychedelic experiences.



hey there...let me know if you need help. i know how hard it can be to get the feel of this place but you'll have your own rhythm in no time.i am in same time zone as well and the night time is the right time! i am up late most nights. you can't PM me yet,but you can reply to this post if you have questions...i check in regularly so i'll see it-or just have a mod contact me and i'll come find you...WELCOME!!!

the invitation is open to all,btw.

much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## BHannon24

Haha no no dont do that i will def take her


----------



## BHannon24

oh come on now lol


----------



## Swerlz

I can vouch for skillz and say that she is a great person to be adopted by.. Super friendly and willing to help the new guy out any way she can..


----------



## BHannon24

haha what about the otherside??


----------



## Swerlz

What about him? He's my niggggaaaaa.. Another awesome person to get adopted by


----------



## BHannon24

haha well he had a 21 year old college girl for me and now he isnt gonna let me have her as my adoptee 

quick question which i know it doesnt pertain to this but how do i get a picture like your meatwad on my profile?


----------



## amapola

It's called an avatar.  (we're sponsored by james cameron :D)

Anyways in "User CP" there should be an option on the left menu somewhere to upload it.


----------



## BHannon24

thank you


----------



## amapola

Drugs are making me friendly if anyone wants to PM me with adoptions papers before I wake up cranky in the morning


----------



## theotherside

^^^Which drugs? I only talk with certain types of drug users..........


----------



## amapola

I killed my pet toad for his venom after feeding it bath salts and am now stewing it in some jenkem.


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes we can talk then........I love the taste of a frog's third eye


----------



## muvolution

amapola said:


> I killed my pet toad for his venom after feeding it bath salts and am now stewing it in some jenkem.



this should be your signature. win.


----------



## brueright

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> hey there...let me know if you need help. i know how hard it can be to get the feel of this place but you'll have your own rhythm in no time.i am in same time zone as well and the night time is the right time! i am up late most nights. you can't PM me yet,but you can reply to this post if you have questions...i check in regularly so i'll see it-or just have a mod contact me and i'll come find you...WELCOME!!!
> 
> the invitation is open to all,btw.
> 
> much peace and love.............skillz


Sweet, yo.  I can PM after 50 posts, right?  Looking forward to chatting w/ you!!!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

brueright said:


> Sweet, yo.  I can PM after 50 posts, right?  Looking forward to chatting w/ you!!!



yup..or just check your introduction thread...i left you a reply there so we can communicate w/ in that thread until you hit 50 posts...bt you can ALWAYS PM a mod if you need to address something you don't want posted publicly...or they can pass the word on to me and we can email or IM.lots of ways to for us to keep in touch until then,so don't hesitate!

much peace and love...............skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> I can vouch for skillz and say that she is a great person to be adopted by.. Super friendly and willing to help the new guy out any way she can..



Sanks.mayne...high praise from such a respected and valued member of Bl means i have to burn another bowl in your honor.
don't feel you have to stop-i will stand by my promise you honor by burning the finest herb available to me...which is some pretty killer bud.

thanks,swerlz...that means a lot.

much peace and love..................skillz:D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*BUMP*

a lot of new members have joined us in the past couple of days.so i am just giving this a bump so all the newbies can see it.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

yep...I did it again!!! 
Welcome New Members...need help??? Check out this thread for our adoption program option...VERY helpful!!!

Much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## coelophysis

You're the best skillz


----------



## Carver Slice

I'd like for you to adopt me Laika. 

You can keep me in your closet and feed me doggie biskitz.

8(


----------



## theotherside

^^How did you know that Laika is in the closet??


----------



## rollinlonely

I wouldnt mind adopting a noob. preferably female and under 25.


----------



## hepcat

Hey I'm looking to be adopted! Preferably by someone in the Australia/NZ region :3


----------



## smackcraft

ha ha adopt a noob fucking classic xD

kind of like your buddy when ur in rehab aye lol


----------



## smackcraft

rollinlonely said:


> I wouldnt mind adopting a noob. preferably female and under 25.



you are a noob =p 

lol just kidding

adopt me please , im lonely =(


----------



## youandme

I need to be adopted!  Here's my resume:  Cute, funny, smart, silly ex-drugger-drinker, but still interested in the whole deal, kind-of-a-gal.  $1,000,000.00 (OBO)....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

not sure if i meet the above criteria but i am always here to take on a new member. I remember what it was like to be knew and I took a notebook full of notes about Bl before I even posted. I am very good at navigating and pointing ppl in the right direction. if you want to know about me,check out my profile. also click on my name above my avatar here and a menu will drop down...select-find more posts by skillz and don't just read the social ones. browse through and get and idea of who i am.

so .....once again,skillz volunteers to take new members under her wing...up to you guys to take me up on it. just quote this message and then reply and i I WILL FIND YOU!

happy Bluelighting!

much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## Cutless

18/m - Noob here at Bluelight. Not new to the net, I've administrated more than a few forums, and trolled more than a few sites. Just looking to get a feel for the community and learn about all the uber secret handshakes, information, and such. If it helps any, I have a baby face and don't look a day over 15, BUT NO RAPEY SHIT!


----------



## amapola

^The uber secret handshakes is there is no uber secret handshake.  Bluelight is as clean shaven, upstanding, and legitimate as a progressive message board specializing in drug abuse can be.

If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  That goes for all you lurking new members who are too shy to post in the thread but are reading it anyways as well...


----------



## Cutless

amapola said:


> ^The uber secret handshakes is there is no uber secret handshake.  Bluelight is as clean shaven, upstanding, and legitimate as a progressive message board specializing in drug abuse can be.
> 
> If you have any questions feel free to PM me.  That goes for all you lurking new members who are too shy to post in the thread but are reading it anyways as well...



Yeah the second part was just sarcasm really. 8)


----------



## amapola

I just hadn't gotten the chance to use the term 'clean shaven' in ages and had to work in in somewhere.


----------



## LittleBitts

Ok, I just moved in and would appreciate being shown around, etc. . .  I NEED HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## theotherside

Hey littlebitts I would be happy to adopt you. First thing you should do is make your own intro thread so that others can get to know you and I can get a better understanding of what types of information/socializing you are here for.


----------



## amapola

^Stranger danger!


----------



## Jabberwocky

I have adopted frogboy  !!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola said:


> I just hadn't gotten the chance to use the term 'clean shaven' in ages and had to work in in somewhere.



I haven't been able to use that term in a while either, I don't think I'll be able to use it for some time to come.  lol


----------



## amapola

Haha just don't talk about your face


----------



## fizzle

Enki said:


> I have adopted frogboy  !!!



Your first adoptee! Awww, how cute! :D


----------



## oxytocin

will someone take me? i'm a 21 yr old of the female variety, mainly interested in opiates, from the east coast (delaware/philly to be specific) and i'm really shy! there's a picture of me in the newbie not nudie thread if you need to put a face to a name before you commit. 

non drug related interests: books, writing, having a horribly sadistic sense of humor, animals, and other normal 21 yr old girl stuff

i pretty much know my way around here, i'm just super shy, even on the internet haha, and think it would help me out!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

oxytocin said:


> will someone take me? i'm a 21 yr old of the female variety, mainly interested in opiates, from the east coast (delaware/philly to be specific) and i'm really shy! there's a picture of me in the newbie not nudie thread if you need to put a face to a name before you commit.
> 
> non drug related interests: books, writing, having a horribly sadistic sense of humor, animals, and other normal 21 yr old girl stuff
> 
> i pretty much know my way around here, i'm just super shy, even on the internet haha, and think it would help me out!



hello,dear. i am no MOD but i am happy to help you anyway I can. since we cannot PM until you turn Bluelighter,how about we communicate through your introduction thread.

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=573662 that is a direct link to your intro thread. don't be shy-we won't bite,well some of us do but only upon request.  you can check out my profile if you want to know a little about me. also you can click on my user name just above my avatar to the left and you can check out my last 500 posts. you can do that w/ anyone and see their last 500 posts. 

Will a MOD PM oxytocin and let her know I am available??? pretty please,w/ a cherry on top and sprinkled w/ drugs

either way i am here to help.

glad to see you stuck around. it get's alot easier.

much peace and love............................................skillz


----------



## theotherside

Ok skillz has oxy....anyone else want to be adopted by a stunningly handomse male from the US....a european female perhaps ? Just joking dear(talking to my g/f who reads my posts). 


For real though anyone need any help I will adopt you


----------



## docbp87

Anyone want a 23 year old mountain man, with a deep interest in Aleister Crowley, the paintings of Francis Bacon, Scotch Whisky, Cigars, Swiss Watches, more Cigars, who works for the fastest moving pharmacy on the East Coast?

I'll share my Cohibas.


----------



## oxytocin

awesome! thanks skillz, i'm trying to get my post count up so i can PM you!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

oxytocin said:


> awesome! thanks skillz, i'm trying to get my post count up so i can PM you!



no problem...i love helping new members. i posted a reply in your intro thread suggesting we communicate there until you hit Bluelight status. it will just keep things easier.
don't hesitate to ask anything,ok?  i am great at teaching ppl how to navigate the site and how important KNOWING rules and regs are.

yay!!!!i am excited. hope to hear from you soon.

much peace and love.............skillz


----------



## Swerlz

Skillz is the best.. shes the coolest 

Anyone adopted by her will not be disappointed


----------



## BrokedownPalace

Why have I never seen this thread before.. Strange


----------



## theotherside

Now that you have you can be one our new "parents"  We just show them aroud Bluelight and help them get comfortable with the site mostly through pm's or helping them get started in a social.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> Skillz is the best.. shes the coolest
> 
> Anyone adopted by her will not be disappointed



u r so sweet...and now that i got into tinychat i know how adorable you are when you nod at your computer! that was soooooo much fun!!!!


----------



## Swerlz

hehe glad to see you finally were able to get in


----------



## glow dark

Hello, I'm a new member and would like to be adopted. I've been a lurk on BL for a long time, but why not have a friend/mentor to start. Thanksssss


----------



## Michio

Michio is a 31-year-old Male from the US who is hoping to be adopted. 

He loves reading, going to the movies, listening to music, and making new friends. He likes to help others and sees himself as a caregiver. His favorite food is pizza. His wish is to be adopted by someone who will love him forever.


----------



## theotherside

Hey michio I would be more than happy to adopt you. I am also in the US and love pizza! Read your pm's.


----------



## MissWorld

Hello, I am new to the forums, although I have visited them many times for research in the past and would like to be adopted so that I don't do anything wrong when I start posting. I am from the West Coast, USA. Thanks! Oh yeah, I like online gaming and waffles.


----------



## theotherside

Online gambling is ok  with me but waffles....sorry I cannot adopt you
Just joking read your pms'.....

I have adopted MissWorld


----------



## MissWorld

*Thanks for adopting me:D*

I actually don't spend money on it. I use social networking credits that i earn, so it's all good. But I am definitely addicted to it. I hope that's an okay thing to say on this forum. If not, please edit it (or let me do so) lol.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

glow dark...i posted a reply in your intro thread...so if you still need the help,I am here for you. we can't PM bc i am not a mod and you are still a greenlighter so just post anything you need help with in your intro thread and i'll get to you ASAP.



peace and love....................skillz


----------



## purpleloutus

im a newbiee adopt me! 18 year old girlie, messagee me or whatever it is you guys do... im so new at using this site.


----------



## JoshE

Ill adopt you purpleloutus!

Check your PM's


----------



## junkymandan

im a noob but....have 39 yrs experience of hard lived life...pain patient(chronic type) addict and have genius iq.....i have a degree and had a biznesss for 9 yrs.....very educated about meds and dope of all types...sober from alkyhol for 4yrs10mths....if anyone wants help or info on anything..even....my hobbies..skydiving, auto/hotrods...harleys and vtwins...home repair...legal ??  ..business ??...(ie starting one legal issues customer relations..employee stuff) antique radios/ham radio..electronic theory...old cars..autobody/paint/custom stuff related to.it.......or just need to vent..i will have 50 posts by now at least so pm me!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

junkymandan said:


> im a noob but....have 39 yrs experience of hard lived life...pain patient(chronic type) addict and have genius iq.....i have a degree and had a biznesss for 9 yrs.....very educated about meds and dope of all types...sober from alkyhol for 4yrs10mths....if anyone wants help or info on anything..even....my hobbies..skydiving, auto/hotrods...harleys and vtwins...home repair...legal ??  ..business ??...(ie starting one legal issues customer relations..employee stuff) antique radios/ham radio..electronic theory...old cars..autobody/paint/custom stuff related to.it.......or just need to vent..i will have 50 posts by now at least so pm me!



i got you man...i am almost 35. i feel old here. but it's all good. you can PM me now that you are a Bluelighter- so feel free to PM w/ any questions. like i PM you back earlier i am hurt again and it may take me a minute or 2 to get back to you but I will. lovin' another 30s Bluelighter on board. stay around and get to telling jokes. i am a filthy ex-bar tender and manager and my mouth will scare truckers away. plus i am a hot lesbian-EXCELLENT shock value when such trash comes out of my mouth. i love it.

don't forget-PM me if you need anything. i am sure we will become fast friends.

much peace and love..............................skillz

edit - Link to new thread here


----------

